# PAL Winter babies (December to February ish)



## Nichole

I saw Summer, Fall and Spring, but did not see a Winter group. Is there one and I missed it? If not, I'd like to start one...I'm due December 19. Thanks!:thumbup:

*UPDATE*
I thought it would be cool to have a list, so this is the rough draft. Let me know if I've missed anyone or gotten anything incorrect. Also, if you let me know about upcoming appointments and/or important dates (first hearbeat, gender etc...) I'll add a list for those too!

_December_
12-11-11
APSmum - Jacob (11-25-11)
BlueButterfly - Lyra Isabel (11-29-11)

12-18-11
DanDanNoodles- Elise (12-12-11)

12-19-11
xx_Holli_xx - Madison (12-14-11)
Nichole - Dimitri Carter (10-26-11)

12-20-11
hollyw79 - Team Blue!

12-27-11
Rowan75 - Team Pink!
Sophie1234

12-29-11
lynnb - Team Yellow!

12-30-11
LoveLost - Lila (12-19-11)
Tallulasmummy

12-31-11
Minnyb

_January_
1-1-12
KelseyMom - Team Blue!

1-2-12
1hopefull

1-3-12
PJ32

1-7-12
Niamh22

1-8-12
cupcakemomma

1-11-12
Gillespiegirl - Team Blue!

1-13-12
vonz

1-14-12
truthbtold

1-15-12
Mrs_X (Sarah)
MrsMama

1-17-12
Embo78

1-18-12
MrsMama

1-20-12
kileyjo9
kristenb3
Hanskiz

1-21-12
rscotto

1-24-12
MissMaternal - Team Pink!

1-26-12
Kirsti - Team Blue!

1-27-12
Birdie Dorf
Narla83

_February_
2-1-12
xallisonx
SMFirst

2-4-12
JohnsPrincess
LunaBean
waitandsee

2-6-12
Fizzio

2-14-12
MRS_HJO

2-16-12
diverdi

2-17-12
mumanddad

2-29-12
xCeex
lilrojo - Team Yellow!

_Our thoughts and prayers are with Tweak0605, Lilygarden, debzie, lulu83 and Mauser
_​


----------



## hollyw79

:hi: 

I'm due January 20th! :thumbup:


----------



## vonz

i think im due on jan 13/14! hi holly!! :D:D thanks for starting this nichole! :)


----------



## Lilygarden

I'll toss my hat in as well. I am due January 17. I've mainly been lurking on the board since I joined. 

This is our third pregnancy. We lost our second in March.


----------



## hollyw79

:happydance: YAY for winter babies!!!


----------



## truthbtold

Im having my third winter baby. January 14th


----------



## debzie

Hello all I am due 11 th jan allready have a lil girl whos birthday 26th Jan so this will my third winter baby following my mmc in november.x


----------



## truthbtold

Debzie!!!! Hi Hun


----------



## Nichole

Yay! Glad I found some other winter mamas. This is my second baby, I have one spring baby and I had a MC in january that would have been a fall baby. Nice to meet you ladies!


----------



## hollyw79

This is my 3rd pregnancy- I have an 8 year old son.. I mc in Feb. and I'm back here *PRAYING* for good!


----------



## debzie

You too Nichole nice to meet you. Wow december 19th My best firend was due dec 14th last year and ended up having him on xmas day soo close. Having said that if I am having another c section then I will have mine before xmas did not think of that until now. x


----------



## fides

I'm due in the Fall, but i wanted to pop in and say congratulations to all of you, and that i'm so happy to see the Winter thread starting up!! :dance:

H&H 9 months to you all!


----------



## Birdie Dorf

Hi there! Due in Jan too. Glad to see this thread. I am scared, but excited. I feel more confident in someways, but I am scared to go to the doctor. It felt like when I went to the doctor last time is when all the issues began. How do I cure myself of superstition?


----------



## xx_Holli_xx

Winter baby here
december 19th!


----------



## hollyw79

:hi: 

so just out of curiosity~ who is finding out the sex of the baby and who is waiting??!?!? 

I am totally finding out.. I am sooo impatient :haha:


----------



## debzie

Hello Birdie superstition is a very strange thing that can take over your life I understand where you are coming from. I made sure I did not put my urine sample in at the docs on the same day I waited until the next day. It may sound funny but it made the difference. Now all I keep thinking is I got past 5+4 without any spotting (thats when it started last time) so thats a good sign.

Welcome Holli looks like you are going to be our first mammy out of this thread.

Hollyw I am not going to find out I am going to be team yellow all the way. Did not find out with dd (Emily) and loved the fact that OH told me what I had had. He was holding her as I was coming round from the general and he said wake up we have a girl it was just an amazing memory x


----------



## debzie

https://blogs.babble.com/being-pregnant/2011/01/28/whats-happening-inside-your-uterus-the-dance-remix/


----------



## hollyw79

debzie said:


> https://blogs.babble.com/being-pregnant/2011/01/28/whats-happening-inside-your-uterus-the-dance-remix/

Thanks for sharing that!!!


----------



## Nichole

Hey Holli! I'm due the 19th of december too! And holly, I'M definitely going to find out the sex of this one. I can't not know lol.


----------



## cupcakemomma

I'm due January 8th! This is our 3rd pregnancy, we lost the first two. But things are looking GREAT with this one! We are definitely going to find out if it's a boy or girl, although some of our family members are trying to talk us out of it. I want to know, so we can name the baby before he/she is even born :)


----------



## truthbtold

Holly, I am so finding out the sex asap!!!!


----------



## hollyw79

I honestly wish I could find the sex out like YESTERDAY! :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Me too lol guess we have to hold out until 16 weeks


----------



## hollyw79

unfortunately! :haha: I wish I could click a fast forward button and already BE there!


----------



## Tisiphonie

Winter baby here as well! Due date is December 30th :) I lost my first two as well, had a stillbirth in June, and a MMC in December. Hoping that this little Pooka grows nice and strong and is the best Christmas present ever.

As for finding out the sex, I didn't with my son, and probably won't this time either!


----------



## Willo

Hi, I'm due in January too. This is my 5th pregnancy. Have 2 kids and had 2 mc. All mine are winter babies.


----------



## truthbtold

Sorry for your losses ladies, welcome aboard the winter train lol


----------



## Nichole

Oh gosh, is it really that long before finding out the sex? 16 weeks seems soooooooo far away! 
Welcome Tisiphonie and Willo! Glad you guys joined us.
So, I have my 2nd Dr. appointment in 1 week. I'm super nervous, but kind of excited too. I've made it a whole month longer than I did last time! Any of you guys have appointments soon? Has everyone (or anyone) had their first visit yet? Seen/heard heartbeats? I saw this heartbeat at my first visit at 6 weeks! I almost cried.


----------



## hollyw79

Nichole~ that's awesome that you've seen the heartbeat!!!! :hugs:

I have my first early u/s tomorrow morning.. just to make sure the baby is in the right place.. then I go back June 1st to check for the heartbeat. These next couple of weeks make me nervous... I got to see the h/b last time but it was sooo low :cry: Seeing a good strong h/b will do wonders for my sanity! PRAYING!


----------



## Nichole

Oh good lucky Holly! I will be thinking and praying for you tomorrow for a good appointment. Remind me before the heartbeat visit too! Maybe I should keep a list? I've seen some of the other groups make lists to display of due dates/heartbeat seen dates etc... That could be fun!


----------



## hollyw79

Thank you my dear! :hugs: 

Oh, that would be neat to have a list of upcoming appts. and such! :)


----------



## lilrojo

Another winter mama here.. caustioulsy yet... This is my third pregnancy.. I have an almost 2 year old daughter.. and had a miscarriage in November.. I believe I am due about Jan 24th..


----------



## debzie

Wow holly good luck for tomorrow. I started spotting this morning so had bloods done today and have been booked in for an early scan on Monday morning 0840am cant come soon enough. x


----------



## Nichole

debzie, my thoughts and prayers are with you honey. I would tell you not to worry too much, but I know that's impossible. Lots of love.


----------



## debzie

Thanks nichole my philosophy is what will be will be. x


----------



## Nichole

That's a good philosophy to take. I'm not sure I could think that way though. You're a strong woman.


----------



## truthbtold

No doctors appointment until the 31st. So I have another week of wondering.


----------



## hollyw79

:hi: lilrojo! :hugs:

Deb~ :hugs: super hugs for you hun! I am praying and hoping for reassurance for you on Monday!


----------



## Willo

debzie, hope the spotting settles down and that your scan goes well. Thinking of you.


----------



## CanadianLady

Hi Ladies! I had 2 mmc last year and got my BFP last Wednesday. I'm hoping this will be 3rd time lucky. I think I'm 5-6 weeks but not sure as my cycles are all over the place. I did get a 3+ on CBD on Monday. I have an early scan booked for 31st May, should be about 7 weeks. I'm trying to take it one day at a time, but its hard not to worry I might lose this one to.


----------



## Embo78

Hi I'm due January 17th. This is my third pregnancy in 12 mths but unfortunately had 2 mmc's.

I'm definitely finding out the sex :)


----------



## debzie

Welcome CanadianLady.

Well just got my hcg level results 10,092 (normal range 6 weeks 1,080-56,500) obviously just one result is nothing to go on need them repeating on Monday. GP said they were high? fx


----------



## Nichole

CanadianLady- Welcome and congrats. I know how scary it can be right now. I'll pass on some advice I got from a wonderful lady on this site: Take it day by day. You don't know how much time you get with this one, don't spend all of it worrying something might go wrong. Try to be happy. Sorry, it was much more eloquent when she said it, but that was the gist. :/

debzie- I'm still praying for you :)


----------



## Embo78

My due date is January 17th not December :)


----------



## Nichole

:dohh: I totally knew that Embo! I was just testing you to make sure you were paying attention! :winkwink:


----------



## Embo78

Hehe!! Good one :rofl:


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies - cautiously joining you - my due date is estimated as 27th December x


----------



## rscotto

I'm due January 21st. This is my 5th pregnancy. Have had 4 previous m/c! Praying this one sticks! 

And we will definitely find out the sex!


----------



## Nichole

Welcome Rowan and rscotto! 
Rowan- my youngest brother's birthday is 12/27!
Best of luck to both of you! Thanks for joining us!


----------



## lilrojo

well, sorry to bear bad news,, but im no longer apart of this.. having a miscarriage again.. second one in 6 months.. and my dr doesnt want to do anything till I have 3.. well Im not going through this again so finding a new dr who will do something.. Maybe I will be back.. still hope for a feb. or march.. lol.. thats still winter.. :)

lots of love toyou all and happy and healthy nine months to you..


----------



## Nichole

So sorry to hear that lilrojo.:cry: Good luck finding a better Dr. and you're always welcome back here! :hugs:


----------



## Rowan75

so sorry lilrojo :hugs: :hugs:

the old 3 mc rule sucks big time!


----------



## Sophie1234

Hi I am due Dec 27 :D when I was pregnant last time I had a due date of Dec 25 (although had a mmc)! I must have a thing for christmas babies haha! X


----------



## Nichole

Welcome Sophie! We sure do love the Christmas babies around here. :happydance: My youngest brother's bday is Dec. 27th.


----------



## debzie

So sorry for your loss lilrojo hope you find a doc that will listen to you. 

Welcome new ladies.

I'm doing fine saw a heartbeat on the scan yesterday but measuring a week behind, they said not to alter my dates as yet as they can get it wrong at this stage measuring something so small. Still have nausea and really sore boobs this time and now could sleep the clock around. would not change it for the world though. x


----------



## Nichole

So glad that you saw the heartbeat debzie!


----------



## hollyw79

lilrojo said:


> well, sorry to bear bad news,, but im no longer apart of this.. having a miscarriage again.. second one in 6 months.. and my dr doesnt want to do anything till I have 3.. well Im not going through this again so finding a new dr who will do something.. Maybe I will be back.. still hope for a feb. or march.. lol.. thats still winter.. :)
> 
> lots of love toyou all and happy and healthy nine months to you..

I am soooooo sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

So sorry lilrojo :hugs: Ive also had 2 mc's and it really is heartbreaking.

You look after yourself :hugs:


----------



## kileyjo9

Love to join you ladies....Due january 20th and scared to death. FX everything goes well. 

Kiley


----------



## hollyw79

:hi: Kiley! Congrats on your BFP!! :) We're one day apart! :thumbup:


----------



## Nichole

Welcome and congrats kileyjo!

I just had an appointment this morning and we saw him (her?) moving around! I can't believe how much it looks like a baby now! Compared to a bean just 4 weeks ago!
 



Attached Files:







2011-05-25_09-26-58_334.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## hollyw79

oh wow, what an AWESOME picture! exciting!!!!!


----------



## Nichole

He said our next appointmemnt will probably be the anatomy check. So, I only have to wait 4 more weeks to find out if I get another princess or a little man this time! I'm feeling like it's a boy, but I can only choose girl names that I like.


----------



## hollyw79

omg wow- RIGHT around the corner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll trade places with ya! :haha: 

I'm feeling the same btw.. I keep thinking of girl's names.. but I think I'm going to end up having a boy!


----------



## Nichole

Haha, thanks but no thanks! I'm impatient enough as is!


----------



## kileyjo9

Thanks Holly! Soo excited! Cant wait to get past the first trimester so i can stop worrying and start enjoying this pregnancy:)


----------



## hollyw79

I KNOW!!!! I wish there was some sort of test they could give you to let you know either way... so that way you can just RELAX and enjoy the 1st trimester!


----------



## kileyjo9

Thanks nichole too! Amazing picture of your little bean, so exciting to see that. Was (s)he moving around all over the place? Must have been amazing to see!! I have an ultrasound at 7+3 coming up in a week and a half, sure (s)he wont be too recognizable, hopefully i will get one every month to see the little one progress. So excited for you!

Kiley


----------



## Embo78

If you find it holly, pleeeeease let me know :rofl:


----------



## truthbtold

Wow Nichole how far along are you? 4 weeks makes you 14/15 weeks going by your ticker. 

From my personal expereince I wouldnt trust a gender scan before 16 weeks at the earliest, with my first son they told us girl at 14 weeks and was dead wrong lol, second son we found out at 16 weeks, with my angel baby girl we found out at 17 weeks.


----------



## Embo78

Lovely pic Nichole you must be on :cloud9:


----------



## Nichole

kiley - s(he) was wiggling all over the place! It was so amazing to watch. I just about burst into tears to see it!

truth - I'm 10.2 today and I know I won't heavily rely on any gender scans at the next one, but it'll be fun to see if they have an idea. They told me right around that time with my daughter and they were completely accurate.

Embo - I actually did cry when he told me that the baby was perfect.


----------



## Rowan75

oh wow what a lovely pic hon!! :)


----------



## kristinb3

I'm due Jan 20th too!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey there lovely ladies.. hope your all doing well.. hope to join back up with you all soon... I made a dr's appt with a new dr for Tues.. will keep you posted but hopefully I will get someone to give me some answers as to why I can no longer keep my pregnanices.. just wanted to check in and let you know your all in my thoughts.. <3


----------



## Niamh22

hi ladies can i join you after a Mc and eptopic this year already i am now 7.5 weeks pregnant due around 7th jan 2012


----------



## Nichole

Hey Niamh22! Of course you can join! Sorry you're here, but congrats on your bfp!


----------



## Lilygarden

So sorry lilrojo - sounds like you are on the right track. I hope your doctor can find some answers for you.

I am now over a week past the date I lost the last one. I am trying hard just to take it day by day. Still, it's difficult to not over-analyze every little symptom, twinge and movement in my body. 

I finally got an appointment at my OB's office for June 21 (they don't usually see you until at least 12 weeks but I was able to get in at 10 weeks) I am also seeking out a midwife practice that can take me as a patient rather than the OB - I just want a different kind of care.


----------



## xallisonx

Hey, can I join in? I'm pregnant with #5 after 4 miscarriages. I am absolutely petrified. :(

I'm having blood draws every two days to make sure my levels are going up. At 13dpo my hcg was 77 and at 15dpo they were at 149. I feel like it's way too low compared to other women, but my dr. said it's fine. I had blood drawn yesterday, and I go in tomorrow again, but I won't get the results until after the long weekend. I hate the waiting game in early pregnancy.
I'm hoping my luck changes, I've never made it past 6 weeks and I've never seen a baby on the ultrasound.:(
I'm due Jan 30th based on my LMP.


----------



## hollyw79

Hi allison! :) I Understand the worry.. but remember- it's not much the actual beta- but how they rise- and yours are doubling which is a good sign! From what I've read- the average beta for 14dpo is 50- and you're above that @ 13dpo! :) 

Here is a good link~ 

https://www.medhelp.org/posts/Maternal--Child/Beta-HCg-level-question---early-pregnancy/show/160784

Welcome!


----------



## Birdie Dorf

I am actually switching to an OB this time at a small hospital (I was with a large MW practice at a large hospital). I want to just see the same person every time. 

I just want to get out of the 10-13 week window, then I will feel more confident!


----------



## hollyw79

I agree! Get me out of the 1st tri like YESTERDAY!


----------



## xallisonx

Thanks for the link, Holly! 

I get my 18 and 20 dpo beta results tomorrow morning. FX'd for awesome numbers.

I'm feeling a lot more pregnant than I have in the past, I'm so exhausted all the time and moody as heck. I feel bad for DF!


----------



## hollyw79

Awesome! Keep me posted on how they are.. but I'm sure you're fine! Sounds like your levels have to be rising with you feeling that way!


----------



## xallisonx

Okay, I got my hcg beta results this morning:
5/23 (14dpo): 77
5/25 (16dpo): 149
5/27 (18dpo): 262
5/29 (20dpo): 679

I think the numbers were a little slow at the start, but my OB thinks it looks "fantastic". She thinks I might not be as far along as I thought, which would explain the low numbers in the beginning. I think I'm about 2 or 3 days behind what I originally thought, just because me getting pregnant this month never really added up. We only BD'd on cycle days 9, 16 and 21. I bet cd 16 is what did it! :D

I go in for an early scan this Thursday!! I am nervous beyond belief. Also, I don't think we'll really see much of anything this early though. I'd only be about 5+0 to 5+3. Wish me luck though!


----------



## hollyw79

That's good! They are doubling so that's a very good sign! AND if you are a few days behind what you thought~ even better~ bc 77 even @ 14dpo is good :thumbup: 

I hope your scan goes well hun! You should be able to see the gestational sac and yolk sac by then! :)


----------



## PJ32

Hi All

I cant believe I missed this thread! I am due the 3rd of Jan. this is my 5th pregnancy, I lost my previous 2 pregnancies after waiting 8 years after our DD, to try again.

Feeling very nervous about this pregnancy, although we had a great scan at 6+6, and we saw beans HB. Feeling tired and sick all the time which I didnt with any of my other pregnancies!


----------



## Nichole

Welcome ladies! So sorry for your losses, but glad you are here with us. How is everyone doing this week so far??? I'm sooooo close to being out of 1st trimester (I'm considering the begining of week 13 as 2nd trimester)!!! Woohoo!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Hello ladies, can I join you? I just found out this morning that I'm pregnant and due on Feb 4. I'm quite nervous this time around. I want to go get a journal but I'm just...scared. *sigh*


----------



## Nichole

Hey JohnsPrincess, as always, sorry you're here but welcome none the less. Congrats on your bfp! I know it's scary and hard to get excited, but having a journal might help you with that? It helps to share your emotions...sometimes. :/ Either way, we're all here for you too! You're our first February Mommy!


----------



## xallisonx

Hey Nicole, thanks for adding me on the list of due dates! :D
I've got a long way before I'm done with the 1st trimester, so I'm just a wee bit jealous of you.

PJ32 I can understand still being nervous, but a good scan definitely bodes well! 

John'sPrincess, welcome. :) We're due within a week of each other!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Nichole said:


> Hey JohnsPrincess, as always, sorry you're here but welcome none the less. Congrats on your bfp! I know it's scary and hard to get excited, but having a journal might help you with that? It helps to share your emotions...sometimes. :/ Either way, we're all here for you too! You're our first February Mommy!

Thank you, Nichole!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

xallisonx said:


> John'sPrincess, welcome. :) We're due within a week of each other!

Thanks! Very exciting!


----------



## lulu83

Hey ladies! Mind if I join too? I just found out this morning too. Im insanely nervous but hopeful.
had my 1st beta hcg this morning and it was 84..hopefully when I go back Thursday it'll have at least doubled..
based on my lmp, I should be due february 6th :)


----------



## Nichole

Wow! I love how so many people all found out on the same morning! Of course you are welcome to join lulu38! As I've said before so sorry you have to be here, but we"re glad to meet you and congrats on your bfp!!!


----------



## Tweak0605

Hi ladies, mind if I join you?

Just got my BFP yesterday, EDD February 6th - hubby's 30th birthday! Coming off a MMC in March. Praying this one sticks, but I have a good feeling about it. Just want to start feeling some symptoms! Have sharp shooting pains in my breasts on occasion, and some exhaustion. I actually want some moring sickness!!

I'm not doing anything until next week. I'll do my PG confirmation at the doctor next Tuesday. Then get the ball rolling. I def want an early ultrasound, so I will be requesting one.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I wish they'd test my hcg but they don't do that for military/dependents!! Sucks. All they will do is the blood test (still waiting for the call...) and then send you off to your OB...who also doesn't do it!! LOL


----------



## Tweak0605

JohnsPrincess said:


> I wish they'd test my hcg but they don't do that for military/dependents!! Sucks. All they will do is the blood test (still waiting for the call...) and then send you off to your OB...who also doesn't do it!! LOL

I'm sorry! I think mine just does it once. They wouldn't even test my HCG before or after my MMC.

I have to drop off a urine sample, for them to confirm the pregnancy. They don't even want to set up an appt before they do that. Then I call them after an hour for the results. Then they'll set up the appt. Last time, I went in for a question and answer session and they gave me paperwork to get my blood drawn. I won't be doing the Q&A again this time, since I did it 2 months ago, and the only thing that's changed now is I've had a MMC. Just hoping I can get an early ultrasound.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Tweak0605 said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> I wish they'd test my hcg but they don't do that for military/dependents!! Sucks. All they will do is the blood test (still waiting for the call...) and then send you off to your OB...who also doesn't do it!! LOL
> 
> I'm sorry! I think mine just does it once. They wouldn't even test my HCG before or after my MMC.
> 
> I have to drop off a urine sample, for them to confirm the pregnancy. They don't even want to set up an appt before they do that. Then I call them after an hour for the results. Then they'll set up the appt. Last time, I went in for a question and answer session and they gave me paperwork to get my blood drawn. I won't be doing the Q&A again this time, since I did it 2 months ago, and the only thing that's changed now is I've had a MMC. Just hoping I can get an early ultrasound.Click to expand...

Are you military too? Sounds similar. Lol. On this base they also won't set up an appt until you've been tested by them, but here it's a blood test, not urine. You basically can walk in for that part, fill out a form, and they send you to the lab. The form actually says you're supposed to wait until you're 14 days late. But I think that's silly. Pregnant is pregnant. So I went last time and this time as soon as I found out. Anyways, after they steal my blood I have to wait for them to call me. It's KILLING me. My dh knows, of course, but I want to tell my mom and I'll do that once I get the results. If I lose this baby too I know I'll need her support and if I don't (please!!) then I want her to "be there" for the whole thing! So, still waiting...I'm hoping they call back today!!! But I think they close in an hour so it's not looking hopeful. Oh, and they won't even see you here after they confirm it! They just do the referral and then you're out of their hands!


----------



## Tweak0605

JohnsPrincess said:


> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> I wish they'd test my hcg but they don't do that for military/dependents!! Sucks. All they will do is the blood test (still waiting for the call...) and then send you off to your OB...who also doesn't do it!! LOL
> 
> I'm sorry! I think mine just does it once. They wouldn't even test my HCG before or after my MMC.
> 
> I have to drop off a urine sample, for them to confirm the pregnancy. They don't even want to set up an appt before they do that. Then I call them after an hour for the results. Then they'll set up the appt. Last time, I went in for a question and answer session and they gave me paperwork to get my blood drawn. I won't be doing the Q&A again this time, since I did it 2 months ago, and the only thing that's changed now is I've had a MMC. Just hoping I can get an early ultrasound.Click to expand...
> 
> Are you military too? Sounds similar. Lol. On this base they also won't set up an appt until you've been tested by them, but here it's a blood test, not urine. You basically can walk in for that part, fill out a form, and they send you to the lab. The form actually says you're supposed to wait until you're 14 days late. But I think that's silly. Pregnant is pregnant. So I went last time and this time as soon as I found out. Anyways, after they steal my blood I have to wait for them to call me. It's KILLING me. My dh knows, of course, but I want to tell my mom and I'll do that once I get the results. If I lose this baby too I know I'll need her support and if I don't (please!!) then I want her to "be there" for the whole thing! So, still waiting...I'm hoping they call back today!!! But I think they close in an hour so it's not looking hopeful. Oh, and they won't even see you here after they confirm it! They just do the referral and then you're out of their hands!Click to expand...


Nope, not military. When I found I was PG in March, I went in for the confirmation. They told me it was "too faint" to make an appointment and to bring them another in a week. So I did the same thing. Which is why I'm waiting a week this time - I know, even with a MMC in March, they'd make me do the same thing. 


I hope they call back today!! I know this wait is killing me. I want it to be 8ish weeks already so I can get an ultrasound. Plus, I want to tell my boss so he knows what's going on, esp with my past history. I sprung it on my old boss last time, he didn't even know I was PG and I was calling to tell him I wasn't gonna be in to work cause I lost the baby.


----------



## hollyw79

TWEAK!! :hi: SOOOO happy to have you here! :hugs:


----------



## Birdie Dorf

The nausea is starting to set in for me! I had to have a snack at 7:55. My co-worker walked in and laughed (she knows) and said, " Oh you are hungry again?" haha. It seems like if I just keep something in my stomach, I am fine however.


----------



## hollyw79

Birdie- it definitely started to pick up for me right around the same time and each day it seems just a little bit worse- threw up yesterday- and today has just been awful :sick: I *am* glad.. it's relieving.. but still! I agree that keeping something in my tummy helps!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Tweak0605 said:


> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> I wish they'd test my hcg but they don't do that for military/dependents!! Sucks. All they will do is the blood test (still waiting for the call...) and then send you off to your OB...who also doesn't do it!! LOL
> 
> I'm sorry! I think mine just does it once. They wouldn't even test my HCG before or after my MMC.
> 
> I have to drop off a urine sample, for them to confirm the pregnancy. They don't even want to set up an appt before they do that. Then I call them after an hour for the results. Then they'll set up the appt. Last time, I went in for a question and answer session and they gave me paperwork to get my blood drawn. I won't be doing the Q&A again this time, since I did it 2 months ago, and the only thing that's changed now is I've had a MMC. Just hoping I can get an early ultrasound.Click to expand...
> 
> Are you military too? Sounds similar. Lol. On this base they also won't set up an appt until you've been tested by them, but here it's a blood test, not urine. You basically can walk in for that part, fill out a form, and they send you to the lab. The form actually says you're supposed to wait until you're 14 days late. But I think that's silly. Pregnant is pregnant. So I went last time and this time as soon as I found out. Anyways, after they steal my blood I have to wait for them to call me. It's KILLING me. My dh knows, of course, but I want to tell my mom and I'll do that once I get the results. If I lose this baby too I know I'll need her support and if I don't (please!!) then I want her to "be there" for the whole thing! So, still waiting...I'm hoping they call back today!!! But I think they close in an hour so it's not looking hopeful. Oh, and they won't even see you here after they confirm it! They just do the referral and then you're out of their hands!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, not military. When I found I was PG in March, I went in for the confirmation. They told me it was "too faint" to make an appointment and to bring them another in a week. So I did the same thing. Which is why I'm waiting a week this time - I know, even with a MMC in March, they'd make me do the same thing.
> 
> 
> I hope they call back today!! I know this wait is killing me. I want it to be 8ish weeks already so I can get an ultrasound. Plus, I want to tell my boss so he knows what's going on, esp with my past history. I sprung it on my old boss last time, he didn't even know I was PG and I was calling to tell him I wasn't gonna be in to work cause I lost the baby.Click to expand...

No call!!! ARGH!! If they don't call by probably 10am tomorrow I'll be calling them. Of course, then they'll just put a note in for the nurse to call me back...so I'll still be waiting. LOL


----------



## Tweak0605

Holly - thanks, it's good to see you too!!!! 

Birdie - hope you can start feeling a lil better! 

JohnsPrincess - i'm sorry! hopefully when you call tomorrow, they get right on those results!!


AFM - I'm beat tonight. Around 10 or 11 a.m. it was like I hit a wall today. I was exhausted. Went to lunch, and felt a little more awake, and now it's settling in again. So, with DH away, I'm off to bed early!


----------



## Rowan75

congratulations everyone :)


----------



## Fizzio

Hello ladies. Is there room for another one please? I'm due 6th Feb and this is my second pregnancy after a MMC in March. I saw my GP this morning and he is requesting an early scan for me for 7-8 weeks. Must say I'm kinda jealous of you ladies in the US who get their bloods checked. Nothing like that routinely occurs here in the UK.

I'm TRYING to be patient and be thankful for each day BUT if there was a fast forward button to the second trimester I would be pressing it!!!


----------



## hollyw79

Fizzio said:


> Hello ladies. Is there room for another one please? I'm due 6th Feb and this is my second pregnancy after a MMC in March. I saw my GP this morning and he is requesting an early scan for me for 7-8 weeks. Must say I'm kinda jealous of you ladies in the US who get their bloods checked. Nothing like that routinely occurs here in the UK.
> 
> I'm TRYING to be patient and be thankful for each day BUT if there was a fast forward button to the second trimester I would be pressing it!!!

:hi: fizzio! :hugs: 

Super excited to have you here!!! :hugs:


----------



## Fizzio

Thanks Holly. Really good to be here and to be here with some familiar faces. Fingers crossed we all stay here for the duration x


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Congrats, Fizzio!

Still waiting. I called this morning and left a message for the nurse around 845 or so. It's 1 and nothing. Nothing!! They're driving me crazy. I think if I hear nothing by 2 I'm calling again. And if still nothing, I'm walking over there to try to at least get the results and find someone to help with the referral.


----------



## Nichole

Welcome Fizzio! Always room for more! Congrats on the bfp!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Well...I called and they said they can not give me a print out. I have to wait for the nurse to call me AND that he has 72 hours in which to do so!!! Seriously!!! So I may not know anything until the 3rd!!


----------



## Nichole

What theheck?! They sure are giving you the runaround!


----------



## Mrs_X

im sarah, and my little beany is 7 weeks 3 days old :). i am due on the 15th jan 2012
sarah xxx


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Nichole said:


> What theheck?! They sure are giving you the runaround!

That's what it feels like! I understand that they're busy. But it's not going to take any less time to make a 3 min phone call today than it will 2 days from now!!! And it will relieve some of my stress. *sigh*


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Mrs_X said:


> im sarah, and my little beany is 7 weeks 3 days old :). i am due on the 15th jan 2012
> sarah xxx

Welcome!


----------



## xallisonx

John'sPrincess, I hope you get your results soon! That's ridiculous that they'd make a nervously pregnant woman wait that long. I always got my results on the very same day that I had my blood taken (unless it was the weekend). My nurse is GREAT at reassuring me. She even stayed late one Friday to wait for the lab to send her the results so I wouldn't have to wait the whole weekend for the results. :D

My early scan is in one hour! I'm nervous but kind of sad because I know there won't be much to see at 5 weeks 3 days anyway. I've never seen more than just a sac, so I'm hoping the yolk sac will at least be there today.


----------



## hollyw79

Good luck Allison! I hope your scan goes well! :hugs:


----------



## lulu83

Good luck Allison! Let us know how it goes :)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

xallisonx said:


> John'sPrincess, I hope you get your results soon! That's ridiculous that they'd make a nervously pregnant woman wait that long. I always got my results on the very same day that I had my blood taken (unless it was the weekend). My nurse is GREAT at reassuring me. She even stayed late one Friday to wait for the lab to send her the results so I wouldn't have to wait the whole weekend for the results. :D
> 
> My early scan is in one hour! I'm nervous but kind of sad because I know there won't be much to see at 5 weeks 3 days anyway. I've never seen more than just a sac, so I'm hoping the yolk sac will at least be there today.

Thanks, Allison! I agree. Them NOT calling is just making me more nervous. 72 hours!! COME ON!!! I want to keep calling and bugging them, but I'd just be bugging the poor airman at the front desk. It's been 48 hours now. I cannot believe they may make me wait another 24.

Good luck!!!!!! I've never seen more than just the sac too, so here's hoping this is it for us both!!


----------



## Nichole

Welcome Sarah! Congrats!

Good luck Allison! Let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## xallisonx

* OUR LITTLE DOT!! ​*:D

https://i387.photobucket.com/albums/oo311/salmander23/Photo47.jpg

It went well. I asked "is that the yolk sac?" and the tech couldn't really tell me. All she said is "it's the beginning of the fetal pole". So... I'm pretty sure the round thing is the yolk sac, right? There's a little wisp of something, so maybe that's what she meant by the fetal pole..? Or maybe the wisp is nothing. But THERE'S A YOLK SAC!! No blighted ovum this time.
I've never seen anything more than just an empty sac.. the u/s tech was a little baffled as to why I was so excited to see the little dot. She printed out the picture for me after I told her about the miscarriages though.
I'm on cloud 9. I can't wait for Anthony to come home!!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

xallisonx said:


> * OUR LITTLE DOT!! ​*:D
> 
> https://i387.photobucket.com/albums/oo311/salmander23/Photo47.jpg
> 
> It went well. I asked "is that the yolk sac?" and the tech couldn't really tell me. All she said is "it's the beginning of the fetal pole". So... I'm pretty sure the round thing is the yolk sac, right? There's a little wisp of something, so maybe that's what she meant by the fetal pole..? Or maybe the wisp is nothing. But THERE'S A YOLK SAC!! No blighted ovum this time.
> I've never seen anything more than just an empty sac.. the u/s tech was a little baffled as to why I was so excited to see the little dot. She printed out the picture for me after I told her about the miscarriages though.
> I'm on cloud 9. I can't wait for Anthony to come home!!!!

That's great!!! There's def something in there!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Rowan75

brilliant! :) x


----------



## Mrs_X

the fetal pool is based in the yolk sac, so yes there is one there! :)
i had a blightum ovum too in my last pregnancy, and i was so anxious before the scan! when you see the heartbeat, it is the most amazing thing i have ever felt and seen :).
congrats!!!
sarah xxx



xallisonx said:


> * OUR LITTLE DOT!! ​*:D
> 
> https://i387.photobucket.com/albums/oo311/salmander23/Photo47.jpg
> 
> It went well. I asked "is that the yolk sac?" and the tech couldn't really tell me. All she said is "it's the beginning of the fetal pole". So... I'm pretty sure the round thing is the yolk sac, right? There's a little wisp of something, so maybe that's what she meant by the fetal pole..? Or maybe the wisp is nothing. But THERE'S A YOLK SAC!! No blighted ovum this time.
> I've never seen anything more than just an empty sac.. the u/s tech was a little baffled as to why I was so excited to see the little dot. She printed out the picture for me after I told her about the miscarriages though.
> I'm on cloud 9. I can't wait for Anthony to come home!!!!


----------



## Nichole

Congrats Allison! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## lulu83

Congrats Allison!! That's soooo exciting!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Alright ladies, I finally talked to the nurse. You guys will appreciate this, I think. So FINALLY around 1230 today the nurse calls and she says that she has the results of my blood test. "Oh, good!", says I. "Your thyroid levels are perfect" says she. ... ... ... "I think that test was done wrong...it was supposed to be a pregnancy test"... and then SHE pauses, was totally embarrassed, and put me on hold because she had to see if the lab still had my blood. They did, and she said to call back in an hour to get the Real results. I had to laugh at that point. So I just called and it was positive. Step 1 - done. They said it would take about 3 days for my referral to be in the system so Monday I'll check with the referral office and hope it's there by then. And I've got my fingers crossed that the doc can get me in much earlier than last time because I cannot stand the wait again. I'm terrified that there will be no baby again.


----------



## Nichole

Goodness gracious. They make you wait that long and they did the test wrong??? Omg, it's so frustrating you can't help but laugh!


----------



## Nichole

Okay, so I have a *very* controversial (it seems) question to post. Not that anyone would, but I don't want this to turn into anything mean, it's simply an opinion question. Also, if you don't want to answer it please don't feel obligated to. And, then again, maybe I'm making too big a deal of it...anyway.

What do you think of epidurals? Do you want one? Have you had one? Why/why not? I don't want to answer just yet, because I'm a little upset from another thread that I read and I don't want to say anything mean or offensive. I'd like to see what you ladies think.


----------



## hollyw79

that's awesome Allison! That's definitely the yolk sac! :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Nichole said:


> Okay, so I have a *very* controversial (it seems) question to post. Not that anyone would, but I don't want this to turn into anything mean, it's simply an opinion question. Also, if you don't want to answer it please don't feel obligated to. And, then again, maybe I'm making too big a deal of it...anyway.
> 
> What do you think of epidurals? Do you want one? Have you had one? Why/why not? I don't want to answer just yet, because I'm a little upset from another thread that I read and I don't want to say anything mean or offensive. I'd like to see what you ladies think.

awww what happened!?!?? 

I think epidurals are a GOD SEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mine was a little rough when I had my son- they did it the 1st time and only half of my body went numb- :shrug: - made the other side hurt 10 times worse! Soooo they redid it and it was :cloud9: I didn't rush having one but having a child hurts like you wouldn't believe- I'm definitely open and willing and PLAN on having another one this time.


----------



## Nichole

I think what upset me most was how most of the women were saying that having one was "the oly way to go" and if you didn't you were crazy and I don't think that's what they meant but it's sure how it sounded... I think just that they were trying to shove their opinions down everyones throat just struck a nerve with me. I mean, it's one thing to want what you want (and I do not look down upon ANY decision made... you do what's right for you) but to make it sound like if I don't agree with you, I'm stupid? That's not okay, imo. Idk it just pushed my buttons. I needed to vent.


----------



## hollyw79

Yeah I definitely don't agree with that. TBH- in some ways- it should be the other way around- why would someone ever look down on someone NOT having one!?!?? I have a TREMENDOUS amount of respect for women who even TRY to do it au naturale. That takes guts and strength and I sincerely admire it. No one should say someone is crazy either way- each women is different- each birthing experience is different- each person's pain tolerance is different- that's the beauty of individuality and CHOICE. :hugs:


----------



## Nichole

Exactly. I had never heard anyone say anything like that before! I was so shocked I just about cried. I had my DD without any pain medication and I'd do it again in a heartbeat, but I don't think anyone who has an epidural, for any reason, is "wrong". I was just devastated to hear so many ladies talking like that. It blew my mind.


----------



## Tweak0605

Allison - glad you had a great scan! the picture of your little bub is awesome!

JohnsPrincess - glad you finally got your answer though! even if they did the wrong test at first!

Nichole - I'm going to try very hard not to have an epidural. I would much rather prefer to do it naturally, then get one. There's just too many pros that I take into consideration. But, if I'm in way too much pain, I won't be afraid to get one. I want to do a class on hypnobirthing. It seems real interesting to me!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Nichole said:


> Okay, so I have a *very* controversial (it seems) question to post. Not that anyone would, but I don't want this to turn into anything mean, it's simply an opinion question. Also, if you don't want to answer it please don't feel obligated to. And, then again, maybe I'm making too big a deal of it...anyway.
> 
> What do you think of epidurals? Do you want one? Have you had one? Why/why not? I don't want to answer just yet, because I'm a little upset from another thread that I read and I don't want to say anything mean or offensive. I'd like to see what you ladies think.

Well, personally I think that it's one of those things where there's no right or wrong answer. Whatever the mama wants, is right. For myself, I HOPE that I don't need one. However, if I do, I'll get one. My mom (a nurse) play yells at me about how she won't allow it, but even she admits that it's my choice! I'm not Planning on it, but it's there, if needed.


----------



## xx_Holli_xx

hey nicole :D wannabe bump buds looks like we share the same due date :D


----------



## Nichole

Holli, I'd love to! You're from my home state too!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Tweak0605 said:


> JohnsPrincess - glad you finally got your answer though! even if they did the wrong test at first!

Thanks, me too!! I wish I didn't have to wait to make my appt though. Always waiting!!


----------



## Rowan75

I think whatever gets you through the labour to be honest! were all different and will have different experiences and different pain thresholds

Im not sure re painkillers / anaesthetics for me - but its cos I usually react badly - Ill be under consultant care as Ill need an anaesthetic review. 

I have to avoid all painkillers with ine on the end - and anything in that family so avoid taking painkillers altogether as I reckon if all I can have is paracetamol I may as well wait until it Really hurts! (which was a nightmare after I was in a motorway pile up!) - I have bad reactions in terms of side effects and they dont actually work for pain? Bonkers I know! So say If I had one codiene Id be ill for a week and if I had like a tramadol well Id be ill and hallucinating for a week! I had clomid for 5 days and couldnt see properly for 3 months! With anaesthetics Im very very difficult to put under and usually need a near fatal amount of dose - then Im very very difficult to wake up and am very ill 

I cant have gas and air either - so my choices may be very limited and we need to sort it out really with an anaesthetist in case I need an emergency c section or something - but I think that will be the only way Ill be able to have painkillers or anaesthetic!


----------



## hollyw79

Wow Rowan.. that is terrible that you don't react so well to so many things! Makes it challenging surely! :hugs:


----------



## Rowan75

aye maybe theyll give me a stick to bite down on :)


----------



## debzie

Nicole I had an epidural with dd as my BP sky rocketed during labour and they wanted to control it (already had the beginnings of pre-eclampsia) apparently a side effect of it is to lower BP. TBH I would not have one again through choice but each to their own. I feel that it slowed my labour as I was not allowed to move around and thats why among other things I ended up having an emergency c-section. I know there is two arguments, the natural birth that says No pain relief what so ever as your body knows how to birth and drugs etc gets in the way of that. On the other hand there is those who say that pain is a side effects and in this day and age women should not have to go through that- its the old way of doing things when the medical profession was run by men. No woman should force or impose their views on another and the end of the day it is personal choice.


----------



## Nichole

I'm finally a plum! I feel like it's such an accomplishment even though there is such a long way to go! 2 1/2 weeks until my next u/s. I think my doctor told us it would be an anatomy scan?


----------



## hollyw79

that's awesome Nichole! I think you SHOULD Be able to find out what you're having- wow- that's exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!! They do 14 week gender scans a lot here in FL.. so I'm guessing that's what you're having! :dance:


----------



## Nichole

He said they would check for gender, but everyone keeps telling me it's too early, so I'm not going to get my hopes up ( just in case they can't tell) but at the same time I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## hollyw79

I knew @ 14 weeks with my son- it's for sure possible! :)


----------



## Birdie Dorf

When did the hunger start to be constant for you ladies? Today, I was either queasy, hungry or eating! It was intense!

Yay for Plum, Nichole!


----------



## hollyw79

I feel like nothing sounds appealing- yet I need to eat to feel better - but then when I do- I still feel queazy- can't really win! :)


----------



## xallisonx

Morning sickness kicked in at 5.5 weeks and I'm getting more and more nauseous with every passing day. I'm not going to complain (too much), because I asked for it. :D

I go in for my 8 week ultrasound on June 20th.


----------



## Nichole

Constant hunger kicked in about 7-8 weeks. I had m/s from 5 weeks to 7 weeks and after that I was (and am) just hungry! It's hard to complain about the m/s too much :)


----------



## Nichole

How are you ladies doing? This thread's been quiet for a couple of days so just wanted to check on everyone!


----------



## Tweak0605

I wish I could say everything was great, but it looks like I'll be heading back to TTCAL. 

Took a test yesterday and it was faint. Started bleeding this morning. No cramping really, just some backache when I sit. HCG is 20.5 and ultrasound showed nothing in the uterus. Doctor didn't seem too concerned though, since I'm still early. But I've basically come to terms I'm gonna lose this one too. I have more bloodwork Friday, so I'll be praying that it doubles.


----------



## hollyw79

:hi: I'm doing ok.. I have my next scan @ 9:30am tomorrow. ((SIGH)) It's a SUPER big one for me as it's officially past when I mc last time. I knew I was going to mc at 6w3d last time- started bleeding at 7w2d.. so I'm going to be 7w5d tomorrow- we've already seen the h/b @ my last u/s that I had when I was 5w6d so that's a good sign. I must admit- I'm sweating bullets a bit right now!


----------



## hollyw79

Tweak0605 said:


> I wish I could say everything was great, but it looks like I'll be heading back to TTCAL.
> 
> Took a test yesterday and it was faint. Started bleeding this morning. No cramping really, just some backache when I sit. HCG is 20.5 and ultrasound showed nothing in the uterus. Doctor didn't seem too concerned though, since I'm still early. But I've basically come to terms I'm gonna lose this one too. I have more bloodwork Friday, so I'll be praying that it doubles.

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Tweak :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am hoping that it's just early and that it turns around for you. *ANYTHING* is still possible!!!! :hugs: Lots of hugs and prayers for you hun!


----------



## Nichole

Oh Tweak I'm sorry to hear that you're having troubles :nope: and I'm praying that everything's fine at your appointment Friday! Why is there no smilie for a sticky bean???

On another note: yay holly!


----------



## lilrojo

Oh Tweak, I will pray that everything is ok for you.. Huge hugs.. I know how hard it is to miscarry.. I had my second one 2 weeks ago.. hope your levels double.. but if not and you do miscarry dont give up and find a dr who will look into things for you.

Hi ladies.. just popping in to say hi.. and I hope your all doing good.. Im on cd17 and due to o again soon..in the next 3-4 days.. so hoping to be back with you ladies soon.. even if I dont get a bfp till sept. im joining back up with you all :)

Yay Holly.. cant wait to hear how your scan goes...im sure all will be great..


----------



## lynnb

Please can I join you ladies.

This is my third pregnancy, the first 2 ended in mcs:cry:. I've had 2 early scans, the latest was on Monday & showed a perfectly sized (for my dates) baby, who was very mobile to say the least, with a fast heartbeat. This is the furthest I got in a pregnancy so far:happydance:, still not 100% relaxed but getting there.

My EDD is 3rd Jan 2012.


----------



## Nichole

lynnb welcome! I'll add you to our list on the first page. Congrats on a bfp and perfectly sized baby! Always great to see them doing well.

Lilrojo, you had better join us again! Preferably sooner rather than later, but anytime will do :)


----------



## Rowan75

fingers crossed for you tweak x

sounds like a healthy baby lynnb :)

Im doing ok :) Loving listening to the hb everyday its making everything ok weve never got to 11 weeks with a hb before :) so were starting to feel a bit hopeful - yikes! Had booking app with mw this week and will be under consultant and mw care - she ordered the dating scan so just waiting for a letter with a date :) 

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## hollyw79

:hi: lynn!! :) 

Hi ladies! :) I had my scan today~ everything went well thankfully! It was such a big appt. for me as I am now officially passed the MC date ! You can see a picture in my journal if you'd like! :) 

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...-little-honey-bean-after-miscarriage-145.html


----------



## Nichole

yaaaaaaaay holly!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats!


----------



## 1hopefull

Hi Ladies, 

Can you add me to the list? I am due Jan 2nd.

it is so good to see a nice long list for winter!


----------



## hollyw79

:hi: Laurel!


----------



## lynnb

Nichole said:


> lynnb welcome! I'll add you to our list on the first page. Congrats on a bfp and perfectly sized baby! Always great to see them doing well.

Thank you



Rowan75 said:


> sounds like a healthy baby lynnb :)
> 
> Im doing ok :) Loving listening to the hb everyday its making everything ok weve never got to 11 weeks with a hb before :) so were starting to feel a bit hopeful - yikes! Had booking app with mw this week and will be under consultant and mw care - she ordered the dating scan so just waiting for a letter with a date :)
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok x

Listening to the hb is so reassuring, I found my babies last night for the first time and now can't wait to hear it again.



hollyw79 said:


> :hi: lynn!! :)
> 
> Hi ladies! :) I had my scan today~ everything went well thankfully! It was such a big appt. for me as I am now officially passed the MC date ! You can see a picture in my journal if you'd like! :)
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...-little-honey-bean-after-miscarriage-145.html

Great pic Holly:thumbup:, you must be relived to have passed the mc date.



1hopefull said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can you add me to the list? I am due Jan 2nd.
> 
> it is so good to see a nice long list for winter!

:hi:


----------



## 1hopefull

Hi Holly and Lynn :D


----------



## Tweak0605

Yup, so I'm out. My HCG levels were negative today. He said that I should get my period in a month, but I'm hoping not, cause we're trying again right away. So hopefully I'll be back with you ladies in a month or two!


----------



## Nichole

Sooooo sorry to hear that Tweak! We'll see you soon!:dust:


----------



## hollyw79

Tweak0605 said:


> Yup, so I'm out. My HCG levels were negative today. He said that I should get my period in a month, but I'm hoping not, cause we're trying again right away. So hopefully I'll be back with you ladies in a month or two!

MASSIVE hugs :hugs: I'm sorry my dear. I Hope you get that sticky bfp right off the bat! :hugs:


----------



## xallisonx

Holly-- So glad to hear the good news!

Tweak-- I am so sorry..:hugs::hugs::hugs:


Morning sickness has come in full blown today. I woke up dry-heaving. And then I was sitting on the couch when I all of a sudden threw up in my mouth. Had to make a mad dash to the bathroom, but only made it to the kitchen sink. Threw up all the stomach bile I had.:sick:
But on a more positive note, I feel a lot better now that I was finally able to actually throw up. Have a little bit of an appetite now. And I'm so happy that I'm having morning sickness now, because I've never had morning sickness with any of my losses. So yay for being sick! :happydance:

I'm not even 7 weeks though, isn't it a bit early to be this sick already?


----------



## hollyw79

Allison~ sounds like m/s is coming right on time.. from what I've read- it starts right after 6 weeks.. so you'd be right on track! I always feel better after throwing up- but I don't always do that though. 

:hugs:


----------



## 1hopefull

tweak- i am so sorry to hear your news :hugs: hope to see you back here very soon.


----------



## Nichole

My morning sickness came right at 5 weeks. The day of my missed period.


----------



## MRS_HJO

I just found this thread! Hi :hi: everyone! I'm due on February 14, 2012, after a natural miscarriage in March.


----------



## hollyw79

:hi: Heather!!! :)


----------



## Embo78

I can't believe I was unsubscribed to this thread!!!! Dont know how that happened!!!

Had my scan and everything was great. Next scan on Thursday! I'll feel so much better if that goes ok :)

Symptoms are good. Nausea is terrible but haven't actually puked yet. Come close a few times though!!!

Welcome to the newbies. So sorry for the losses :hugs:


----------



## Nichole

Glad you found us again Embo! 

Alright, I can finally see it in a pic so...
 



Attached Files:







2011-06-14_10-19-33_798.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hollyw79

awwww Nicole you look LOVELY!! adorable!


----------



## lilrojo

Awww.. look at that bump Nichole.. love it.. can I say jealous of that little bump... So happy for all of you ladies..

Im 4dpo.. going to be 5 tomorrow.. so will know whether Im back to join you soon Tuesday of next week, af due on wednesday.. If not at least I have my appt on the 28th..


----------



## Nichole

Fingers crossed for you lilrojo! I hope you come back soon!


----------



## APSmum

Hi all, new to forum, I am due 11 Dec, my first baby was stillborn full term last year.


----------



## Nichole

APSmum, I'm so so sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine. My best friend went through a similar situation last year...

Congrats on your bfp and we're glad you joined us! And welcome to bnb too!


----------



## Birdie Dorf

Welcome all the newbies and my sincere apologies to those suffering a loss.

I am almost to the date of my m/c. Mid next week. Coincides perfectly with me seeing my mom so I am excited to tell her the news. Basically will be telling a lot of people during week 9 and 10 as I will be at a wedding with friends and seeing family. I guess I am ready to take my chances, but I am nervous.

Mrs. HJO: I remember you from another thread! Welcome!


----------



## Nichole

Yay Birdie! Glad you're almost past your m/c date!


----------



## Nichole

So, short backstory here, when I was pregnant with DD, my best friend since we were 9 years old was pregnant with her DD #1, she was almost 3 months ahead of me. She lost her baby at 38 weeks... She's now pregnant with #2 (as am I) and is about 3 months ahead of me again. She texted me last night to tell me that her OH's best friend just lost their baby at 37.5 weeks. It just makes me so scared. They both had perfect pregnancies, nothing should have been wrong. Sorry, and I don't mean to worry anybody else, but these things keep happening when I'm pregnant and it's just so devastating.


----------



## MRS_HJO

Hi Birdie, glad to be here with you again. :flower:


----------



## xallisonx

Nichole said:


> So, short backstory here, when I was pregnant with DD, my best friend since we were 9 years old was pregnant with her DD #1, she was almost 3 months ahead of me. She lost her baby at 38 weeks... She's now pregnant with #2 (as am I) and is about 3 months ahead of me again. She texted me last night to tell me that her OH's best friend just lost their baby at 37.5 weeks. It just makes me so scared. They both had perfect pregnancies, nothing should have been wrong. Sorry, and I don't mean to worry anybody else, but these things keep happening when I'm pregnant and it's just so devastating.

I know. :( 
The worrying never ceases, and hearing stories like that all the time certainly doesn't help..


I called my dr. and got an earlier ultrasound appointment for tomorrow instead of having to wait until Monday. My OH ended up not having Monday off, but he has tomorrow off and he really wants to be there. So I'm extremely happy he can be there for me. But I'm so unbelievably nervous that I'm going to get bad news. So many people around me who are pregnant have had mmc in the past few months, I'm terrified of it happening to me. Plus, my symptoms aren't as pronounced as they were last week. Last week I was getting sick, this week I feel perfectly fine. I really hope that I'm just getting used to the hormones or something.

It's just so hard to stay optimistic when you've experienced so many devastating losses..


----------



## Rowan75

it is very scary indeed - I dont think us ladies are looked after enough in 2nd tri to be honest - I was asking my mw about when they check the cervix is ok and she said they dont - Ill be asking them to check when I have private scans I think - I hear too much about cervix trouble in 2nd tri not to ask 

welcome everyone - so sorry for your losses x


----------



## hollyw79

that's awful Nicole :( I know my doc told me- you are never safe until you hold your baby- and sadly- that is SO true! 

Allison~ that's awesome that you got your appt. moved up! I am sure it will go great hun and that's good that your DH can be there with you! :hugs:


----------



## Fizzio

Hello ladies. Not been about for a while as feeling :sick: It kicked in at 5+5 exactly! Hope you are all doing ok despite the constant niggles and worries we all have in our hope to get to hold our babies this time. 

Just wondering if any of you know if an 8 week scan is likely to be internal or abdominal?? 

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## BlueButterfly

*Hello Ladies! 

If that's ok I would like to join your Thread. 

Today I am 14+5 wks pregnant. I am due 11th December 2011
I had miscarriage at 11 wks in May 2009 
and stillborn little boy at 39wks June 2010

Today I had Midwife appointment to find out all my Blood test results and so far everything is looking Good  
I also had Downs testing and I am low risk. Which is really good news. 
My next appointment is on Monday with my consultant (which I will see for first time ) and I guess she will talk to me about delivery etc. 
My next scan is on 22nd July *


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,

Just wondered if I can put my name down. I m/c'd at the end of march and am now due on the 27/01/12 about 8 days after my dd's b/day so lets hope this one isnt too early!!

Also want to add massive congrats on your pregnancies hope you all continue to have a happy and healthy one!!


----------



## hollyw79

Fizzio~ I've had all internal so far and I'll be 9 weeks tomorrow.. they did try an abdominal one this past week but couldn't see as much as they needed.. so ended up internal! Glad your symptoms have kicked in! :hugs:

:hi: BlueButterfly & Narla! :hugs:


----------



## BlueButterfly

Fizzio said:


> Hello ladies. Not been about for a while as feeling :sick: It kicked in at 5+5 exactly! Hope you are all doing ok despite the constant niggles and worries we all have in our hope to get to hold our babies this time.
> 
> Just wondering if any of you know if an 8 week scan is likely to be internal or abdominal??
> 
> :hugs: to everyone

when I had my 8wk scan I had abdominal . I had very full bladder. 
Sonographer told me she can see heartbeat, but if I wanted to have exact date she would have to do internal. It was so cute to see litte jumping beanie. I was happy with heartbeat.


----------



## Nichole

Welcome BlueButterfly and Narla83!
So, so sorry to hear about your losses. But I'm glad you both found our group! I'll add you both to the list now! 

I have my next scan in just 6 days! Doctor said we could check the gender then!:happydance: 

I've never had an internal scan done before...maybe that's just my doctor...or maybe that's an American thing...or I'm really tiny, so it's not needed??? I don't really know.


----------



## BlueButterfly

Nichole said:


> Welcome BlueButterfly and Narla83!
> So, so sorry to hear about your losses. But I'm glad you both found our group! I'll add you both to the list now!
> 
> I have my next scan in just 6 days! Doctor said we could check the gender then!:happydance:
> 
> I've never had an internal scan done before...maybe that's just my doctor...or maybe that's an American thing...or I'm really tiny, so it's not needed??? I don't really know.

Thank you Nichole,
wow didn't know you can find out gender so early. Will have to ask my consultant on Monday if she can see anything :winkwink:

Last time they told us wrong. They told us that we will have little girl and in the end it was little boy Sam! 

So this time I am going to have it double check :rofl:

I must say my tummy is showing so much. I am not the slimiest girl so maybe that's why but apparently with 2nd/3rd baby you show much sooner. That's my excuse! after birth I am definitely going on diet lol


----------



## Nichole

I was surprised at how early he was checking too, but they were correct with my DD (I asked them to double check she was still a girl every time I got an u/s! Even the last one at the hospital! lol) and we've heard the heartbeat so early, he always uses the excuse that I'm so tiny they can see everything better. Idk if he's being serious or not, but he sounded confident. 

Lol, I can't diet! I like food way too much. I'll just be working out for sure!


----------



## xallisonx

Hey guys I just had my ultrasound and THERE WAS A HEARTBEAT!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
139bpm
I'm measuring at 7 weeks 1 day, so my due date has been changed to Feb 1st.

My whole ultrasound was abdominal, the tech said that she would be able to see everything she needed to see and no need to go internally. I wouldn't say I'm tiny, but I am of average to slim build. I don't really know what factors come into play with internal vs abdominal scans.

We got to hear our baby's heartbeat today.. it was the most amazing and significant moment of my life. I thought I would cry if we saw/heard the heartbeat, but when the time came, I just couldn't stop grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## hollyw79

that is FANTASTIC news Allison!!! :hugs: Such a relief too~ I know!!! :happydance:


----------



## lulu83

That's sooooo exciting Allison! That's huge!


----------



## debzie

Wow ladies some really great news on this thread actually brought me to tears (softie)

So glad everything was ok with scans etc. I am just patiently waiting for my 12 week scan so I can finally have some peace of mind. I know am showing far sooner with this pregnancy, am keeping it quiet from all of our friends outside work until my scan (work have to know) and I know I am getting some looks especially when waiting in the queue waiting to go into preschool. All the mams are on slimming world or some other fad diet and I am thinking about is cream cakes lol.


----------



## PJ32

great news Alison, its such a relief isn't it. 

Found beans HB on my doppler yesterday, we also have big grins. i am now looking forward to the scan on monday xx


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies sorry to bring the thread down a little but I have started bleeding, with cramps. Booked in for a scan monday morning at 9am. Trying to look at all the positives at the mo, like I spotted and bled with dd but not managing. Roll on monday.


----------



## hollyw79

aww Deb.. I hope it's absolutely nothing. I'll be praying for you! Is there any way you can go to an emergency doc and be seen sooner?!!?


----------



## debzie

Thanks holly but it doesnot work like that over here. Monday was the soonest I could get booked in. X


----------



## hollyw79

That's AWFUL!!! What if you were in severe pain or something?? They still wouldn't???


----------



## debzie

No they wouldnot when I was bleeding with my last pregnancy I was told if i was bleeding enough to fill a pad in an hour or pain that i couldnot manage at home to go to our local gyne ward. But they do not scan on a weekend unless suspected ectopic. We get far less monitoring in first trimester than in the US. If you have a normal pregnancy then you ate seen between 8-11 weeks by a midwife then 12 weeks for your first scan.


----------



## hollyw79

that's just awful :nope: I definitely disagree with it.. I mean~ I had an issue with a small area of placenta separation & Had I not gotten an early scan~ I never would have known and I might have overdone it and lost the baby as a result! I'm sorry hun. I hope it eases up for you and that it's just irritation~ nothing more :hugs:


----------



## garrickbaby

Hi ladies, I just found out that i'm 6 weeks pregnant. This is my 6th pregnancy but I have only one daughter. So needless to say i've had numerous losses, one early miscarriage, one eptopic pregnancy, and two late term pregnancy losses both at 24 weeks due to incompetent cervix and prom. I had a early scan on thursday to make sure everthing looked good and was able to see the heart beat so, so far that's good news. I'm sure i'll be on bedrest soon which I am looking forward to, I would rather play it safe from the beginning. 

Good luck everyone, hopefully we will all have Heathy pregnancies.


----------



## debzie

Welcome garrickbaby so sorry for your previous losses you have been through it. wishing you a happy and healthy nine month.

Thanks holly, many women do misscarry due to our lack of monitoring. So many get to 12 weeks too oblivious to their mmc its so cruel. I hope its just irritation of the cervix or breakthrough bleeding. x


----------



## mumanddad

Can i join please im due 17th feb 2012 x


----------



## Lilygarden

Please remove me from the list. We lost our sweet one on Tuesday.


----------



## xCeex

Feb 29th x


----------



## debzie

Please remove me, had a scan today and have had another missed miscarriage. Large sac seen and fetal pole measuring 5+4/5 must have stopped growing just after my last scan. 

Wishing all you ladies a happy and healthy pregnancy. x


----------



## Tweak0605

Lilygarden and debzie - massive :hugs: I'm so sorry about your losses


----------



## Nichole

I'm so sorry to hear about the losses. I'm on my phone now, so hard to update, but I will make all the changes later today.:hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

So I might be back soon.. got my bfp tonight at 10dpo.. going in to the drs. tom to get my levels checked.. will keep you all posted..:)


----------



## hollyw79

lilrojo said:


> So I might be back soon.. got my bfp tonight at 10dpo.. going in to the drs. tom to get my levels checked.. will keep you all posted..:)

OH FANTASTIC!!!! That is awesome news hun!!!! Praying it all goes well! :hugs:


----------



## PJ32

lilrojo said:


> So I might be back soon.. got my bfp tonight at 10dpo.. going in to the drs. tom to get my levels checked.. will keep you all posted..:)

Thats wonderful news congratulations xx:happydance:


----------



## debzie

lilrojo said:


> So I might be back soon.. got my bfp tonight at 10dpo.. going in to the drs. tom to get my levels checked.. will keep you all posted..:)

That is fantastic news hun so pleased for you. x


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. waiting on my results now..


----------



## lilrojo

So I got my results back and they are perfect.. 64-hcg and 33 prog. still going on prog supplement just to do all that I can to make sure this one sticks... go back on thurs for another hcg level check.. and a us in 2 weeks..


----------



## hollyw79

that is AWESOME lilrojo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: I'm so happy for you hun!


----------



## lilrojo

So Im officially back.. due feb 29th.. leap day.. but waiting on thursday's results.. just to be sure.. :)


----------



## lulu83

Congrats lilrojo!! That's so exciting! And a leap day baby too?! That's awesome!


----------



## debzie

Congratulations again lilrojo. You take care. You have gave me some hope. X


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Deb.. I know how hard of time you are going through.. My first mc was at 12 weeks.. and last was 5 weeks last month.. never thought I would get my bfp right after, because it didnt happen with my first mc.. but it did.. so it is possible if your ready.. 

I really hope your doing okay.. and please feel free to vent on here if you want to.. were all here for you.. and i know how tuff it is to hear of others bfps right after a loss.. so im sorry... but praying your back very soon.. Big hugs..


----------



## debzie

Lilrojo no need to be sorry that is awsome news. Tbh the last time i lost I would have been devistated to read your news it seing bumps etc but this time i just feel happy for the woman u too. I am so optamistic that i can and will get another bfp. I am genuinely pleased for you hun. It doesnot get any wasier miscarrying you just learn to deal with.it in a different way. X


----------



## Rowan75

congratulations lilrojo :) 

debzie - so sorry hon x


----------



## garrickbaby

Hi all, 

I had to go to the emergency room last night because i was bleeding "Red" last night, out of the blue with no cramping or anything. So first thought was a miscarriage but it turned out that the baby is fine and it was a subcronic hemorrage and i'm at home resting today. I fell on Monday at work and when i went to get checked out then they said that everything looked good but I guess a pocket of blood developed near the uterus since then. My doctors appt is tomorrow morning, I'm wondering if she will put me on bedrest based on my history and this hemorrage.


----------



## hollyw79

glad you are ok! that must have been so scary! I'd for sure take it easy my dear! :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

My levels are great!!! More than doubled to 208! So everything is going as it should.. have a us in 2 weeks.. cant believe its finally happened.. everything has gone the way it should.. It feels so good.. Start my progesterone suppositories tonight, yay lol.. 

so im officially back..


----------



## Rowan75

oh bless you garrickbaby - glad the babys ok hon - aye take it easy x


----------



## hollyw79

lilrojo said:


> My levels are great!!! More than doubled to 208! So everything is going as it should.. have a us in 2 weeks.. cant believe its finally happened.. everything has gone the way it should.. It feels so good.. Start my progesterone suppositories tonight, yay lol..
> 
> so im officially back..

that's awesome news hun!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Rowan75

brill news lilrojo :) x


----------



## 1hopefull

garrickbaby- how scary! i am so glad LO is doing well. hope your appt goes well today

lilrojo- your back!!!! wow, that is FANTASTIC! Congrats hun! :happydance: so glad to see your great betas!!! my auntie was born on leap day and is only like 13, lol.


----------



## Rowan75

Had our dating nhs scan this morning - it was wonderful!! All is good, the lady measured everything - lots of head measurements and everything is fine, dh was amazed how much he could see the babys brain! (i was looking at a screen on the far wall so couldnt see quite as clearly) baby was moving about flipping over and over - knees were curled up and legs crossed at the ankles so we couldnt see gender although its a bit early anyway

We got 4 pics (all same image) which was £10 - one for out mantelpiece, one for each of us to carry round with us and one for my folks. we were only in for 15 mins which didnt feel long enough so Im glad tmro will be longer and the screen is closer - its such a relief and were on :cloud9: 

:flower:


----------



## lilrojo

So Happy to hear all is going great Rowan.. It is amazing watching our babies on us... Godd luck..

Garrick-hope everything is going okay for you.. please update when you can..

AFM-Im feeling really good.. sick on and off but no throwing up yet.. yay.. and hungry and boobs hurt.. started my progesterone suppositories last night.. not too bad just a bit gooey when i got up to go to bed.. but im going to do whatever i can to help this baby stick.. :) Have my scan set for July 12th.. so only a few more weeks to go.. :)


----------



## Mauser

garrickbaby said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had to go to the emergency room last night because i was bleeding "Red" last night, out of the blue with no cramping or anything. So first thought was a miscarriage but it turned out that the baby is fine and it was a subcronic hemorrage and i'm at home resting today. I fell on Monday at work and when i went to get checked out then they said that everything looked good but I guess a pocket of blood developed near the uterus since then. My doctors appt is tomorrow morning, I'm wondering if she will put me on bedrest based on my history and this hemorrage.

So glad to hear things are okay!!! Hope things stay calm and boring for you! (Calm and boring is good- I had a PPROM baby, too.)


----------



## garrickbaby

My appointment was ok to day. I went to see my high risk doc and had another sono, the baby looks perfect. I still have a pocket of blood but they are not worried about that. I asked her about bedrest given my history and she said that she wouldn't put me on bedrest until 20 weeks, well my water broke last time at 19 weeks. I think that for someone with my history will need to go sooner, so now I have to go to my regular OBGYN and see what they think. I've been very stressed out today about this, I've done everything I can to make the I have a healthy pregnancy, I just need the doctors to meet me half way. This is my 6th pregnancy, I really don't know if i can go through another c-section and come home without a baby.


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry you feel like your not being heard the way you want to be garrick.. I think you deff. need to explain how you feel to your obgyn.. and wow 19weeks is very early.. so sorry for you losses.. but i would also feel better on bedrest if that happened to me.. so deff. talk with them and let them know your concerns.. Happy everything else is going well..


----------



## diverdi

Can I join you ladies? Due 16th Feb by LMP after a MMC in December.
H&H 9 months to you all.


----------



## Rowan75

welcome diverdi :)

ah garrickbaby so hard to not be listened to when your instincts are strong - Id defo check with your usual obgyn - you need them on your side x


----------



## Mauser

I'm going to cautiously put my name on the list... Due about Feb 8th, 2012.


----------



## hollyw79

:hi: Diverdi & Mauser!!!


----------



## Nichole

Welcome to the new ladies. I promise I will update the list soon!


----------



## lilrojo

Yes Nichole.. you must add me back to list.. since i have finally returned.. lol.. :) and no more thoughts or prayers for my lost bean.. maybe just prayers for this one to stay sticky.. haha

Hope you have been doing well..


----------



## Nichole

I will add you asap! I have no internet in my house and its impossible trying to update so much on my phone! I should be able to later today. So glad you are back! Of course lots of prayers for a sticky bean! Im doing well. Im off work now so im spending lots of time with DD. She's discovered tents :) still waiting to get a neurological scan though :(


----------



## lilrojo

Aww fun.. so happy your getting so spend all this time with her.. must be so much fun.. I love being a SAHM.. i get to spend all my time with my dd.. and next year my baby bean..


----------



## xallisonx

Hey guys, haven't been here for a while. Just want to say hi to the new-comers and a special hi to rojo for being able to come back for a second time! Lots of sticky dust your way!

I had my first prenatal appointment today, and I told my fears of having a MMC to my nurse practitioner. She gave the doppler a try even though it was still very early, but no luck. Then she said "Let's go see Gail and have her take a peek for you!" Gail is their in-office ultrasound tech. So we walked down the hall and within seconds we were seeing our baby again with it's flickering heartbeat. It has doubled in size since last time we saw it and now has little arm and leg buds!:cloud9:

I get another ultrasound in one month for the nuchal translucency. My nurse said that they don't do it in the office, so I'll have to make a little trip down to Portland (about 2 hours away). I'll do anything for a peace of mind. I'm so happy and with each day that passes, I'm feeling more and more optimistic!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks allison... and im so happy you got a scan and everything looks to be going wonderful..


----------



## kileyjo9

hi ladies, glad to see things are going well in here. Ive made it to 10 weeks (hopefully?) and ive officially named july 7th my d day as i get my next ultrasound that day at about 12 weeks. if all is ok then i think i will announce my pregnancy to family. Praying like crazy that everything is still ok.

Hugs to all!
Kiley


----------



## Mauser

Yeay!!! Had my second u/s today at 7w6d and finally saw the little bean, complete with a nice strong heartbeat!!!! *happy dance!*

Except instead of being 7w6d, the OB thinks I'm measuring 7w1d-- so my new, official due date is now FEB 13, 2012.

(Crud, now I need to adjust all my blinkies and tickers...)


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. you tickers are all different anyways.. Lol.. one say 7+6 and the other says 7+5.. feb 13th is my dh's bday.. :) yay for a valentines baby..:) Im due on leap day.. good and bad i think..


----------



## Mauser

lilrojo said:


> Haha.. you tickers are all different anyways.. Lol.. one say 7+6 and the other says 7+5.. feb 13th is my dh's bday.. :) yay for a valentines baby..:) Im due on leap day.. good and bad i think..

LOL, I think it depends what site you go to, some ask for LMP, some ask for your due date, etc. Also I wonder if any of them are a day early/late because some are European, and some are US? There's a 6 hour difference there.

Anyway, the "due date" doesn't mean much - I'll have Iggy by planned C-section a week earlier, probably on the 7th. 

But the 13th means a lot to me- I was born on the March 13th and my Angel baby, Brendan, was born on Sept 13th. So maybe it's a little sign from above... especially since this pregnancy was a surprise to begin with!


----------



## lilrojo

Hmmm never thought of that... with the tickers... 

yay for the 13th, a sign all is going to be good :)


----------



## MrsMama

I am due January 18th 2012 with baby #2 (4th pregnancy). I have a 3 year old daughter already and miscarried in May 2009 (not TTC) and again in April 2011 (was TTC).
good luck everyone x


----------



## Rowan75

ah lots of lovely news and fab scans :) yey x


----------



## lilrojo

Hope everyone is doing okay..

I have my first scan in 10 days cant wait.. i just want to see my baby bean and know all is okay.. :)


----------



## hollyw79

lilrojo said:


> Hope everyone is doing okay..
> 
> I have my first scan in 10 days cant wait.. i just want to see my baby bean and know all is okay.. :)

10 days feels like a lifetime, huh?? My next one is 12 days away and am CHOMPING AT THE BIT waiting for time to pass!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Yes it does seem like a lifetime.. esp after losses.. but it will be here before i know it.. :) cant wait..


----------



## LunaBean

Im due 4th Feb! I have 6 angels and no babies, but this one seems to be a fighter! I have a subchorionic hematoma and been bleeding/clotting constantly since 5w5d, hospitalised twice. Had 8 scans and baby is doing well, Im home now and have to take it easy, still bleeding but not as badly. Will have weekly scans until 12 weeks, then every 2 weeks. Still alot of blood to come out in the last scan, next one is on Tuesday!


----------



## lulu83

Guess I need to be taken off this list.
After a night in the er, an ultrasound this morning confirmed my worst fear, 3rd mc.
h&h 9mnths to all of you wonderful ladies ! Ill check in from time to time once the tears stop.
I appreciate everyones support, this is a great thread.
Good luck ladies :)


----------



## Hanskiz

Hi :flower:

Can I join? 

EDD 20th January.

Had an MMC in February. 

12 week scan on Friday! :happydance:

Been listening in with doppler most days since 10 weeks. VERY reassuring - highly recommended! 

x


----------



## Tweak0605

Lulu, I'm so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

lulu83 said:


> Guess I need to be taken off this list.
> After a night in the er, an ultrasound this morning confirmed my worst fear, 3rd mc.
> h&h 9mnths to all of you wonderful ladies ! Ill check in from time to time once the tears stop.
> I appreciate everyones support, this is a great thread.
> Good luck ladies :)

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Lulu, my heart is breaking for you :cry: I'm soooo sorry my dear :hugs:


----------



## LunaBean

Im so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Mauser

lulu83 said:


> Guess I need to be taken off this list.
> After a night in the er, an ultrasound this morning confirmed my worst fear, 3rd mc.
> h&h 9mnths to all of you wonderful ladies ! Ill check in from time to time once the tears stop.
> I appreciate everyones support, this is a great thread.
> Good luck ladies :)

Oh Lulu, I'm so sorry. Sending you gentle hugs~


----------



## kileyjo9

so sorry lulu:(


----------



## lilrojo

So so sorry lulu.. Hugs and prayers being sent to you and your family.


----------



## Rowan75

so sorry lulu :hugs::hugs: it sucks it really does x

Fingers crossed Luna x

Hanskiz welcome - hoping you have a healthy and happy rest of pg hon - I agree wholeheartedly re doppler x

Hi everyone :flower:


----------



## waitandsee

I'm carefully popping my head in the door here to say hi :flower:! I'm still pregnant after mc and lots of worry, and have my first appointment on the 13th. Because everything feels fine so far I am allowing myself some optimism these days. According to my dates I am due Feb 4th..
Happy 9 months to everyone!


----------



## waitandsee

and sorry Lulu :cry:


----------



## lynnb

Nichole - please can you change my due date, I went for my 12 week scan a couple of weeks ago & they moved my due date to 29th December

Lulu83 - So sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Birdie Dorf

Lilirojo! So glad to see you over here! I've been out of town for a few weeks, but I just want to pop in to say hi. 

I had a subchronic Hematoma (there's a list for it if that's helpful). I learned that they dont put you on bed rest because there is no compelling research that it improves outcomes unfortunately. The list thread is interesting because the care for the condition is different depending on what part of the world you live in. What I learned the most from the experience is that your fetus will adapt to the hematoma. I hope that helps.


----------



## diverdi

So sorry Lulu.


----------



## Nichole

Lilygarden, debzie and lulu83 sos orry to hear about your losses! I have officially updated the list for everyone. Welcome to all our new ladies!


----------



## Nichole

So, a glimmer of good news this morning...I felt half a dozen good little kicks for the first time this morning!


----------



## hollyw79

:happydance: EXCITING!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rowan75

:) yey how fabulous!! x


----------



## lynnb

Nichole said:


> So, a glimmer of good news this morning...I felt half a dozen good little kicks for the first time this morning!

That must be so amazing to feel, can't wait until I feel my LO move or kick


----------



## BlueButterfly

:hi: girls, 
I wasn't on here for while.... 

How is everyone? Hope everyone is keeping well. 

My sickness stopped, but sometimes I still feel bit sickly. Need to eat regularly.
But my tiredness is still there! I can easily go to bed about 9 pm and sleep till 7am! work is making me very tired, , most of the day on my feet. 

Next Friday will have my scan and will find out sex of our beanie. Really exciting :happydance:


----------



## BlueButterfly

Lilygarden, debzie and lulu83 I'm so sorry about your losses , sending you big :hug: and hoping for you to get :bfp: soon
xxx


----------



## MrsMama

Hiya all, our little Rainbow is due 15th January 2012 :happydance:

I am 13 weeks and 5 days with my 4th pregnancy, I have a 3 year old little girl.We suffered 2 losses, first was May 15th 2009 and second was 8th April 2011, 3 weeks before we conceived this little one. 
so far so good with our little bump, had 4 bleeds all with cramps so been a scary time but so happy to be past 13 weeks. hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## diverdi

:wave:Hi Mrs Mama

I just found the heartbeat with my doppler a couple of days ago. So pleased as I never managed to get it with my MMC (not surprising with hindsight) so feeling a lot more optimistic. Roll on first scan on 3rd August!


----------



## MissMaternal

Can i join!? I'm due 24th January :happydance: xx


----------



## hollyw79

:hi: MissMaternal! You're just a few days behind me!! :) Welcome! :)


----------



## Nichole

I will do updates soon! Welcome! Well, I've got an appointment tomorrow morning to check anatomy and gender!


----------



## hollyw79

Nichole said:


> I will do updates soon! Welcome! Well, I've got an appointment tomorrow morning to check anatomy and gender!

good luck Nichole!!!


----------



## Nichole

It's a...




Boy!


----------



## hollyw79

:happydance: I actually THOUGHT that when you typed your first post!!!! YAY!

I'm team blue too!!!! :yipee:


----------



## lilrojo

Wahoo.. for little baby boys.. :) So happy for you both.. 

Im staying team yellow..:)

Holly I know you have a doppler, when you first hear baby's hb..I just bought one off ebay.. just wondering.. when i should first try..


----------



## Hanskiz

Yay for team yellow!!


----------



## Hanskiz

.... and little boys too! :baby:


----------



## hollyw79

lilrojo said:


> Wahoo.. for little baby boys.. :) So happy for you both..
> 
> Im staying team yellow..:)
> 
> Holly I know you have a doppler, when you first hear baby's hb..I just bought one off ebay.. just wondering.. when i should first try..

I didn't for sure hear mine until like 11 weeks I Think.. I have a retroverted uterus so my doctor advised me it would be harder to find bc of that.. I definitely find as time passes~ it's a lot easier to find and more clear. I'd say wouldn't hurt to try soon!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Holly..


----------



## Mauser

lilrojo said:


> Holly I know you have a doppler, when you first hear baby's hb..I just bought one off ebay.. just wondering.. when i should first try..

I bought one off ebay, too. I had to go back and check my notes, but I heard him (her?) loud and clear at exactly 9w0d. That was a week and a half ago. It's really hit or miss and I've only found him like 4 times since then, for just a few seconds. I also have a tipped uterus. I'm 10w4d today and haven't tried in a few days, since I start to get discouraged when I can't find the little stinker.

And if you run out of gel (mine supposedly came with u/s gel, and it was a stinking little foil packet that didn't last two days)... I went to the dollar store and bought generic KY jelly, and it works just fine. HTH. Good luck!


----------



## kileyjo9

I didnt find mine until 13 weeks so dont get discouraged if you dont find it right away. I know i did:wacko:

Hugs
Kiley


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah I know it may be hard to find it at first.. not gonna worry.. will worry if dr. cant find it first.. :) Think I will wait till closer to 10 weeks.. depending on when it comes in the mail.. :) lol...


----------



## SMFirst

Hi all

May I join your group? I'm due Feb 1, 2012 :) We just had a scan yesterday and all looks good! A huge relief since the last 12week scan I had was to confirm a MMC..

It's nice having a bigger spread of due dates - everyone can share experiences from a wider range of stages :)

I recognize a few names on the list on the first page - glad to see you here!


----------



## Rowan75

we're expecting a girl :) Martha


----------



## BlueButterfly

:hi: girls 
Had my 20week scan yesterday and it looks like we are having girl 
Will have to double check it before buying lots of pink as it was the same woman who told us last year that Sam was girl! When we saw her me and my hubby started laughing as we don't believe her lol 
But I'm having consultant's appointment on Monday hopefully she will confirm it for us :) 

Hope everyone is doing well. 
X


----------



## Rowan75

how lovely - either is lovely of course as long as our LO are healthy - have you picked any names?


----------



## MissMaternal

I'm jealous of people finding out the sex! I get to find out in 4 weeks time, i've got a private scan booked for 17+5, on 21st August and i can't wait :happydance:

xx


----------



## Minnyb

I'm due Dec 31st (I know!) and am pregnant with our seventh baby following two miscarriages. I have four healthy little girls though. Praying too that all goes well this time but still terrified!


----------



## Rowan75

welcome minnyb and smfirst :) fingers crossed all goes well for you!

oo not long til your scan then miss maternal - weve got dvds from our private scans and theyve been amazing to watch - only an extra £20


----------



## MissMaternal

Rowan75 said:


> welcome minnyb and smfirst :) fingers crossed all goes well for you!
> 
> oo not long til your scan then miss maternal - weve got dvds from our private scans and theyve been amazing to watch - only an extra £20

Yeah not long, less than 4 weeks now :happydance: oooh I hope I can get a dvd! Xx


----------



## truthbtold

Can we add gender to page one so we can remember what everyone is having


----------



## Nichole

Oh yes! I have been meaning to do that? Can everyone who has found out just do a quick gender post for me? Pretty please???


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies appt went great! Got a us cuz dr couldnt find hb with thedoppler... will upload pic later... but baby is perfect hb was 174... spotting was nothing just an irritated cervix...measuring perfectly at 9 weeks..

staying team yellow :)


----------



## Nichole

I don't know how you ladies can stay team yellow lol. It would drive me crazy! Much respect!


----------



## APSmum

lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies appt went great! Got a us cuz dr couldnt find hb with thedoppler... will upload pic later... but baby is perfect hb was 174... spotting was nothing just an irritated cervix...measuring perfectly at 9 weeks..
> 
> staying team yellow :)


So glad everything is going well lilrojo! 

Got my 20 weeks scan on 03rd Aug - cant wait to see the little one again! Getting very excited and nervous. Little one has discovered they can kick my bladder and so does it all the time ...its such a strange feeling isn't? 
:winkwink:


----------



## LoveLost

Hey Ladies just wondering if I could join you here. I am finally accepting that this little one is here to stay!! I am due Dec 30th, but will be have a planned c-section due to complications surrounding my sons death. So I am guessing this little one with be born a week or 2 earlier than that.


----------



## hollyw79

:hi: lovelost! Welcome!!!! :hugs: 

lilrojo~ soooo glad your scan went well! 

APSmom~ wanna trade? You can be 15 weeks and I'll be 20?!? :haha: Good luck on your scan! 


Nichole~ I am team blue.. I'm getting another gender confirmation scan on Monday though! :)


----------



## Rowan75

lovelost welcome hon x

lilrojo so glad your scan went well :)


----------



## APSmum

Hi Lovelost - welcome !!!

I too will be induced a couple of weeks early - though they talked apart anytime after 32 weeks ekkk but as long as little beanie is alive and well in my arms I dont care how and when! 

Hollyw79 - if I could speed up time for all of us I would! I am enjoying being pregnant but the worrying is hard!


----------



## BlueButterfly

LoveLost :hi: so nice to see you here ! Welcome. Wishing you healthy Pregnancy :hugs:


APS Enjoy every minute on Wednesday , will be thinking of you :kiss:


Nichole I am team pink :baby:


----------



## Mauser

Looks like I'll need to be taken off the list. I miscarried last night at 12 weeks. Godspeed, little Iggy. You were loved so very much.


----------



## Nichole

Welcome to all the "new" ladies! Congrats on all the good appointments/genders (to those who find out!)! I've updated the front page with genders (that I know) and due dates! I don't think I've missed anyone, but sorry if I did. Let me know if I missed anyone and I'll fix it ASAP!


----------



## DanDanNoodles

Sup, Nichole. I'm joining your thread. 
It's Danielle.


:shrug:


----------



## Rowan75

so sorry mauser :hugs::hugs:


----------



## BlueButterfly

Mauser said:


> Looks like I'll need to be taken off the list. I miscarried last night at 12 weeks. Godspeed, little Iggy. You were loved so very much.

I'm so sorry Mauser :hugs: Thinking of you


----------



## lynnb

Mauser said:


> Looks like I'll need to be taken off the list. I miscarried last night at 12 weeks. Godspeed, little Iggy. You were loved so very much.

So very sorry Mauser :hugs:, thinking of you


----------



## lilrojo

So So sorry Mauser.. big hugs to you and your family...


----------



## MissMaternal

So sorry for your loss mauser... Xx


----------



## hollyw79

Mauser.. I am sooo incredibly sorry :hugs:


----------



## LoveLost

Mauser I wish there was something I could say to take your pain away. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mauser

Thank you, everyone. I think we are doing as well as can be expected. I had started to spot at 11w1d. Things got worse, but little Iggy still had a strong heartbeat even Friday night (186-191). I woke up Saturday starting to pass grey tissue and we went in, and there was no heartbeat. I delivered him Saturday night.

The blessing is that it was over quickly, and in my mind, I'm thinking there may have been something genetically wrong with our little guy (assuming he was a little guy- really too early to tell). That makes it quite a bit easier on me. Of course it still hurts and we miss our little Iggy.

My previous pregnancy loss, back in 2008, was at 24 weeks but I had issues from 7 weeks on, my water broke at 18 weeks- it was an absolute roller coaster and an emotional nightmare for 4 months. I had to deliver my son alive and watch him die in my arms. So this was much easier on me. It was sudden but I know he didn't suffer.

I still have so many questions and don't know why any of this happened. Iggy was a "surprise" pregnancy but it certainly seemed like it was meant to be, with all the signs and too many things that couldn't just be coincidence. We were overjoyed and deleriously happy to be expecting again, even though it was unplanned.

We will never forget our little Iggy. Godspeed, little man.


----------



## Rowan75

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

massive hugs Mauser :hugs:


----------



## Nichole

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## LoveLost

Mauser will they do any testing to see why this has happened again?? You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## Mauser

LoveLost said:


> Mauser will they do any testing to see why this has happened again?? You and your family are in my thoughts.

Thank you for your kind words. The only testing that we have requested - at the moment- is genetic testing on little Iggy. Part of me only wants to know because I want to find out the gender. In our hearts we think he was a boy, and 12 weeks is early, but he looked like a boy. Because of our ages, (40 and 53) there's a high likelihood of genetic issues. I just had assumed if that were the case, we would have miscarried much earlier.

I don't know if we are going to pursue any additional testing. Iggy was an unexpected little surprise. We were certainly thrilled and soooo looking forward to Iggy, but we wouldn't have consciously planned on having one. Now that we have had two losses back to back, I think both of us are so traumatized that we won't even consider another one.

Part of it might be just flukes, or part of it might just be our ages. I have 3 children from my previous marriage (10, 12, 14) and he has 2 adult daughters (25 and 28). We had planned on trying back in 2008 when we got married and immediately fell pregnant. We lost our son at 24 weeks due to my water breaking at 18 weeks but the whole pregnancy was horrible. Iggy was a surprise, but it was a very healthy perfectly stable pregnancy until I started to spot, and then there just wasn't a heartbeat. Literally overnight he was gone.

With both these pregnancies, I have been on Lovenox (blood thinner) since a few years back I had blood clots in my lungs. They've tested me for everything and can't find any clotting disorder, but they think I might be extremely sensitive to the estrogen in BC pills (and pregnancies). So any time now I get pregnant, I have to do the shots. I don't know if there is a correlation to the injections and my losses, but it's just unbearable.

If we do (by some off chance) decide to try again, I don't know what more testing they can do- but we've been through so much heartbreak the way it is. We've been blessed with our children that we do have- we might just be content with that.


----------



## Rowan75

:hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Put me down for team blue!


----------



## hollyw79

I see you have my EDD as 12-20.. it's actually 1-21-12 :thumbup: I WISH I was due a month earlier :haha:


----------



## APSmum

Mauser said:


> We will never forget our little Iggy. Godspeed, little man.

So sorry Mauser to hear you lost your little Iggy, sending you hugs xxxx:hugs:


----------



## LoveLost

Mauser I totally understand wanting to know the sex of your baby, it really helps the grieving process.

Truthbtold, yeah for team blue!!!

How is everyone else doing? I am getting nervous about my scan on friday, but excited at the same time.


----------



## APSmum

I am team blue!

Had my 20 weeks scan today and everything is normal! So relieved!!


----------



## lilrojo

So what are your thoughts on genetic scanning.. I had a scan at 9 weeks cuz my dr couldnt find the hb on the doppler.. and there was baby perfect.. the only way i get another scan is if i do the genetic screening.. and for us who have had a loss its always so much better when we get to see baby and see the hb.. 

Just want some other opinions.. I dont really care about the genetic part as im young and no history of anything.. i just want the scan.. so see everything is ok..


----------



## LoveLost

lilrojo- I chose to opt out of the genetic screen as from what I understand there can be false positives which would freak me out. I live in Canada and I had a scan at 7.5 weeks and will get another one this friday at 19weeks. I could get another one later if I asked i'm sure. What if you talk to your doctor about maternal anxiety and how you would feel more calm if you got another scan. They should do whatever it takes to put your mind at rest.


----------



## Rowan75

yey for 2 team blues :) 

lilrojo would going for a private scan be an option or are all scans paid for in the US? Weve had 7 scans up to now - a mix of nhs and us paying £100 a pop - after our 20 weeks nhs scan we'll be paying for scans every few weeks unless our nerves settle! We have a doppler https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sonoline-Professional-Doppler-Display-UltraSound/dp/B001EPBUUY and I think we'd have been nervous wrecks without it - we listen 3 times a day to avoid getting too obsessed x


----------



## lilrojo

Thank you both for your input.. A private scan is not a option as of right now.. maybe later on for a 3d/4d one.. 

and the false positives is my concern as well.. I do have a doppler but there is a such a big difference between seeing and hearing.. I did talk to my dr some.. and said i wanted a scan at 12 weeks but i just had one at 9, couldnt find hb with the doppler.. So i feel like this is the only way so see..

My dr is great and told me he wouldnt let me leave without a hb.. but I feel pretty confident on finding it on the doppler.. just seeing it is so much more reassuring.. ya know..


----------



## diverdi

Mauser so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rowan75

I totally know lilrojo - bless you - I'd maybe try and push for just a scan and say youre feeling v anxious x


----------



## diverdi

Lilrojo why don't you have the nuchal scan then ignore the results? Over here the nuchal involves the scan, being weighed and measured and having bloods done so if you skipped the bloods they wouldn't be able to process it.


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. I actually called my dr's nurse.. and told her how I was feeling and that was when i mc'ed my first and that i just would love a quick peek at baby just to see.. and she told me she didnt see a problem in it. so my appt was moved up to when he could have some time to do it.. without making it a big deal.. made me so happy i cried.. after getting off the phone.. just to be reassured.. and having drs that do that.. 

Thank you all..


----------



## Rowan75

:) yey!! Brilliant x


----------



## LoveLost

Thats great news!


----------



## KelseyMom

Due with my baby boy on Jan. 1st 2012 New Years Baby!!!


----------



## Nichole

No news is good news I hope?


----------



## lilrojo

have my scan in 1 week:)


----------



## LoveLost

I found out monday the baby has something called echogenic bowels and it is at a stage 2. It could turn out to be nothing but it is associated with cystic fibrosis, downs syndrome and intrauterine growth restriction in the fetus, as well as chromosome abnormalities. The only way to find out for sure is to do an amnio but with the risk of 1:200 I am not willing to take that. I have to go for a more detailed scan and see a genetic counselor. But right now I am in away working so I won't get an apt for at least a couple of weeks. I am trying to stay posiitve but I keep getting overwhelmed with all the possibilities. Also baby had it's legs shut tight so we couldn't tell the gender :(


----------



## Nichole

Lilrojo-yay for the upcoming scan!
lovelost-boo for the scary thoughts and difficult gender scan! I do hope its nothing <3


----------



## lilrojo

Love lost-hoping it ends up being nothing.. a positive story.. my dr though my dd's intestines were outside her body and made us worry, we had to see a genetic couselor etc.. and turned out at the next scan all was perfect.. and she had her legs crossed too but opened them up at the next..


----------



## Tallulasmummy

Hi Nichole
Could I be added to the list? I am due with my third on the 30th December.
Thanks x


----------



## Nichole

Hi tallulasmummy! Welcome! I'll add you right now! Have you found out thee gender? Or do you want to?


----------



## Rowan75

lovelost sorry youve had a worrying scan - hopefully all will turn out well - my sil was told so much was wrong with my nephew that they had teams of specialists in with them for his birth ready to whip him off for surgery and he was fine - hopefully your little one will be too x


----------



## MissMaternal

Lovelost I really hope everything turns out ok for your little one...:hugs: xxx


----------



## 1hopefull

Hi All, been a while since I have posted.

LoveLost- thinking of you. it must be so scary. :hugs: hoping every thing turns out fine.


----------



## LoveLost

Thanks Ladies I have an apt book for Aug 22 so hopefully I get more answers then!


----------



## Nichole

Bump! Any news ladies? Genders? Good appointments? I miss you all! I haven't had much happening. Just one checkup and nothing important happened. He's big and healthy. My next appointment is the yucky glucose test.


----------



## BlueButterfly

:hi: Nichole :hi:
I am booked for glucose test on 12th , never had it before. when you said yucky I guess glucose drink is tasting :sick: ?

I have also 4D scan on 16th September. Can't wait to see our little girl :dance:

Everything else is well so far. My Blood pressure is keeping down at the moment lets just hope it stays this way. 

Hope everyone is well too 
xxx


----------



## MissMaternal

My update is that I found out on 21st August that I'm having a little girl! I am so happy! Also got my 20 week scan on thursday.. Xx


----------



## lilrojo

Not much to update yet for me... another normal checkup in 10 days for my 16 weeks... felt baby move on and off this past weekend.. thats about it... 

Congrats on the girl.. :)


----------



## Nichole

BlueButterfly, some think the drink tastes bad, I don't mind it too much. I say yucky, because it means no eating, no drinking from midnight until the test and I hate having my blood drawn :( oh I love the 3d/4d scans. They are so amazing. 

MissMaternal, congrats on the girl! So exciting!

Lilrojo, don't you love feeling the movement? Its my favorite part of being pregnant! Congrats!


----------



## lynnb

My update is I've had my 22 week scan & baby doing great :happydance:, dh & I have decided not to find out what we're having so staying team yellow until the birth.

Baby has been kicking me loads but stops the second dh places his hand on my belly :roll: which is both annoying & rather helpful, especially at 4:00am when I'm being kept awake by little feet.


----------



## Rowan75

Im good :) had mw appointment last week and all good - measuring spot on - had another scan on saturday and martha was fast asleep then woke for a bit yawned a lot then went back to sleep! Couldnt get a 4d pic tho as her feet were in front of her face :) will gtry again in a few weeks! Shes getting into a nice routine of waking and sleeping now and boy do her kicks pack some punch - on the scan even while she was sleeping she was wriggling away but i couldnt feel the small movements - dh has felt her kick a few times and he's been on cloud 9! 

weve moved house - yey the unpacking is slow going tho and we need to get the loft done before we can clear marthas room of boxes and think about buying baby stuff 

Glad everyones doing well :)


----------



## LoveLost

Hey Ladies, we are having a little girl too! They are still watching her pretty close as she is very small, but seems to be just small by design for now. They can't rule anything out for sure but they don't seem concerned about her at this point.


----------



## Rowan75

fingers crossed shes just going to be petite LoveLost x


----------



## Nichole

Lovelost- how did your appointment go? 

I had my glucose test today. Nothing special. He has a nice, strong heartbeat and kicks like a pro soccer player lol. Next appointment is in 4 weeks, then they go down to every 2 weeks! I'm getting close!


----------



## lilrojo

I had my 16 week appt today.. nice strong hb at about 148.. next appt is oct 12th.. my 20 scan


----------



## Nichole

Omg you're 16 weeks already??? It seems like just yesterday... Wow. Congrats! Im so happy it's going well for you this time.


----------



## Rowan75

thats good news lilrojo :)


----------



## lilrojo

So for some reason when i click on the last page it takes me to BnB homepage.. hmm hope your all well.. 

Had my 16 week appt yesterday.. not sure if i updated here or not since i cant see... and my memory went to crap.. lol hb was around 148.. baby was kicking at the doppler must not like it.. scan is on oct 12.. :)

Guess I did update lol.. 

Thanks ladies..


----------



## LoveLost

Nichole said:


> Lovelost- how did your appointment go?
> 
> I had my glucose test today. Nothing special. He has a nice, strong heartbeat and kicks like a pro soccer player lol. Next appointment is in 4 weeks, then they go down to every 2 weeks! I'm getting close!


Hey Nichole- My apt went well I love my new ob, he is a high risk ob and he also lost his son so he totally understands my anxiety over the last scan details.

We didn't find out a ton of info, they can't really rule anything out unless I get an amnio which I don't want to do. They said she is still measuring small for her dates but that she did grow appropriately from her last scan so thats good. He is thinking she is just a tiny baby. The bowels looked better than the first ultrasound too so we are just trying to stay positive. Oh ya and if I didnt already say this its a GIRL!!


----------



## Nichole

That's good to hear! She must just be small. Nothing wrong with that. And congrats on the girl!


----------



## diverdi

18+3 here now, feeling regular kicks and wriggles but still can't quite shake to thought that something's going to go wrong. I'm even waiting until after my 20 week scan on 30th Sep before we tell our boys, just in case.


----------



## Nichole

Diverdi- I know what you mean. I'm 26+6 and I still feel like something bad is going to happen...even though my dr assures me the baby's great. I think it's just a combination of past experiences creeping in and making me doubt everything. Good luck, I'm sure you're gonna be just fine!


----------



## lilrojo

I too feel wriggles and kicks everyday now.. but still worry.. PAL just isnt fair at all.. the constant worry and fear.. I am slowly getting over the fear this time.. the kicks help a lot..


----------



## Nichole

Kicks definitely help. And no, PAL isn't fair at all. I know I freak out if he doesn't wake me up with his little kicks. I start pulling all the tricks to get him to move just to check on him. Bout all this worry will be worth it soon enough.


----------



## lilrojo

I do too.. Im not as far along as you so I will frequently poke or drink oj to make peanut move.. whatever it takes lol.. but the doppler hasnt been out for a while so im doing good.. cant wait for us all to have our babies in our arms..


----------



## LoveLost

I feel the same way there is so much stress, I wish I could go back to being ignorant and blissful!


----------



## Birdie Dorf

Hi ladies! trying to catch up here! Sounds like things are going well. 

We had our scan and all but the head was measuring normal (including brain parts) but we are now to go to High Risk OB tomorrow. I think there was some uncertainty with the head measurements due to the way baby was laying. We're confused and now FREAKED because they want us to meet with a genetic counselor. Is this normal?

I will keep you posted. Keep our little one in your thoughts. All my best wishes to you all on this incredible (although sometimes stressful) journey.


----------



## Nichole

Birdie, I'm not sure if it's normal, but I would be happy that they are sending you to the best possible person to take care of you. I'm sure they just couldn't get accurate measurements due to how baby's laying. I know they had a hard time getting my little guys measurements. Good luck you're both in my prayers.


----------



## lilrojo

Birdie-I think its normal to see a genetic counselor is anything doesnt seem 100 percent.. here is my story:
With my dd's ultrasound the dr couldnt see her stomach lining and thought her intestines were outside her body.. so we were sent to a bigger hospital to a high risk ob and a genetic counselor.. who talked all about scary shit.. then we went for a us and everything was just fine.. She just wasnt laying right at the first us.. and instead of asking us to come back we were sent off to worry.. 

Keeping you in my prayers and hoping your outcome will be the same..


----------



## MRS_HJO

Birdie Dorf said:


> Hi ladies! trying to catch up here! Sounds like things are going well.
> 
> We had our scan and all but the head was measuring normal (including brain parts) but we are now to go to High Risk OB tomorrow. I think there was some uncertainty with the head measurements due to the way baby was laying. We're confused and now FREAKED because they want us to meet with a genetic counselor. Is this normal?
> 
> I will keep you posted. Keep our little one in your thoughts. All my best wishes to you all on this incredible (although sometimes stressful) journey.

Birdie, how long were they trying to get the measurements they needed??? I ask because when I went for my measurements for Down's Syndrome, it took them over an hour to get the neck and head measurements. I was poked and prodded so hard, they had me get up, do squats and lunges, go pee, roll over, and still the baby would not cooperate. He was laying real low down by my membrane, and you could not see a separation from his neck to head at all. It took two different techs and the perinatal specialist to finally get the measurements they needed. If they had not been able to get the measurements, it would have thrown off my entire "score" and probably would have come back at a higher risk. BUT everything was fine in the end... Just took a lot of patience on the doctor's part to get what he needed, and a lot of soreness on my part from being pushed on so hard. Hope your situation is just like mine, and they just gave up too soon. Xxxx.


----------



## LoveLost

Birdie-Try not to worry to much I know easier said than done, but they are just taking precautions which is great. It's nice to know that they are watching you to get a better look at baby. Baby was probably just lying funny. my babies head is also small, and they don't seem too worried now. She is only in the 10th%, but apparently they don't start to worry until they are under that.


----------



## lilrojo

My dd was under the 10% all through pregnancy and still is today.. she is just a peanut.. and she is 2.. hope all is just fine.. keep us posted


----------



## Rowan75

as the other ladies said birdie hope everything goes ok at your appointment - theyre probably being careful x


----------



## Nichole

So, my dr.s office just called. My glucose results came in and they were elevated, so sometime next week I get to go back in for round 2. Im definitely not looking forward to thats :( hopefully its nothing. Anyone here have/had gestational diabetes? I didn't have it with my first, so its a new experience for me to even have this 2nd test.


----------



## BlueButterfly

Nichole said:


> So, my dr.s office just called. My glucose results came in and they were elevated, so sometime next week I get to go back in for round 2. Im definitely not looking forward to thats :( hopefully its nothing. Anyone here have/had gestational diabetes? I didn't have it with my first, so its a new experience for me to even have this 2nd test.

:hi: Nichole 
My GTT result came back raised last week so my midwife booked me in to see Diabetic nurse on Monday. 
Nurse showed me how to test my levels 4x a day and I have to keep diary of it for next coming few days. 
Then I have to see special Diabetic team next Thursday . apparently appointment takes about 3 hrs as I have to see so many people. 
Not looking forward to it as I hate needles etc and I am scared they will put me on insulin. 
Apparently it can be control by diet - no sugar and very little of carbohydrates because they change into glucose as well. 
Next step would be tablets then insulin. 
I been told that 90% it will go away after baby born but there is always chance to get diabetes with another pregnancy or later on when I get older :cry:

Re Testing daily : not painful, just so stressful as I have to think about it all the time. I have to test before breakfast, one hour after breakfast, lunch and dinner and it has to be one hour exactly. then of course you see numbers some times raising which is worry. 

Good luck , hope you don't have to do what I am doing right now 
:hugs:


----------



## 1hopefull

Nichole said:


> So, my dr.s office just called. My glucose results came in and they were elevated, so sometime next week I get to go back in for round 2. Im definitely not looking forward to thats :( hopefully its nothing. Anyone here have/had gestational diabetes? I didn't have it with my first, so its a new experience for me to even have this 2nd test.

i just failed my glucose test last night, got the results today. probably going to do the 3 hr on monday. trying to stay positive too because it is not diagnosed yet so there could be nothing wrong and no reason to get upset. (that's hard though isn't it)


so, i was wondering if anyone had any positive ways of getting through the EDD of an angel. i don't want to make this a horrible day for the rest of my life (it is tomorrow) and want to do and think in a positive way. wondering if you guys have an advice.


----------



## Birdie Dorf

Ladies:
thanks for the information and encouragement. The meeting with the counselor was super scary. They were looking for spinal Bif. We were really doubtful this was an issue for us... but you never know. I pretty much live on green, leafy veggies however... but anyways.
The scan went fine and the head did not look "lemon" shaped as they told us they were worried about.
The doc came in and said we were fine. She said, the head is actually on the large size (a trait in my DH's family, no joke), and that it was "not all that lemon shaped". There were not other signs of SB (spine holes, distorted cerebellum). So, we were discharged! it was a horrible experience but all together good news. They were able to tell us that our baby weighs 1 lb and 1oz which is crazy!

Sorry about the test Nichole! How common is Gest. Diabetes?


----------



## MRS_HJO

Birdie, so glad everything came back fine. I had a feeling it was just because your little one wasn't cooperating at the time! It's so frustrating when that happens.

Sorry to those of you dealing with Gest. Diabetes or have elevated numbers. I hope it's nothing for you 1hopefull. How common is Gest. Diabetes? Any thoughts on causes or it *just* happens? When is that test performed??? Suppose I could ask my dr on Tuesday, but just wondering if any of you knew more....


----------



## LoveLost

Birdie thats great news!

Ladies I had glucose intolerance with my first and it felt like a death sentence but it was fine. The test is normally done between 24-28 weeks, and if you fail the first one then you go back for more. I had my first one yesterday I won't find out for sure until monday what the result are.

I also had my apt with the high risk ob and have another scan scheduled for the 13th. I talked to him about what he thought of a natural labour and basically said good luck finding someone to do it given me history :( Also the reason for baby sitting so low is all the damage done to my pelvic floor from my last birth and that I will need extensive surgery later booooo. Thats about it for me for now.

Hopeful-thinking of you today, to celebrate my son we go down to the creek and let tulips float down the and think about how lucky we were to have him if even for only a short time. Some ladies I know light candles, or do a balloon release.


----------



## Rowan75

glad your appointment went well birdie :)

holly - big hugs hon - I wear my necklace - it has two angel wings trinkets on and the birth stones of my los - am hoping to add another trinket of baby feet and a new birth stone when martha comes x

have been having horrible mc / loss at this stage dreams and waking up crying and in terror....hopefully they will pass - luckily Martha is pretty responsive so I just tap her and she obliges with a kick :) Phew


----------



## Nichole

Well, I had my 2nd glucose test yesterday. Not fun, but FOB sat in the waiting room with me the entire 3 hours and kept me company, so other than being hungry, it wasn't bad. They said I should hear the results in about a week.

When I was pregnant with DD my childhood bestfriend was about 2.5 months ahead of me with her Dad. Well, less than two weeks before her due date she lost her beautiful daughter. Well, when I found out that I was pregnant this time around, she was already 2.5 months ahead of me again! She went into the hospital late last night to be induced (about 4 weeks early to make sure what happened last time didn't happen again) and now I'm very impatiently waiting to hear from her! I'm so nervous/excited for her. Please keep her in your prayers!


----------



## Nichole

Alright, just an update for anyone who wanted to know. My friend delivered her perfectly healthy 6lb baby girl around 4pm yesterday after roughly 17 hours in labor! Mom and baby are both doing great. I can't wait until it's my turn.


----------



## lilrojo

13 days till my 20 week scan.. cant wait.. just want to see my baby already.. :)


----------



## Nichole

Oh you're so close! Are you excited for the halfway mark?


----------



## lilrojo

Yes i am excited.. seems to be flying most of the time.. but its been since 9 weeks since i seen my peanut.. forever..lol but im ready to be holding my baby.. i know its still a ways away but every weeks is such a blessing with being pal.. :)


----------



## Nichole

I understand that. I'm sure we all do. Each week closer to the due date, each time little one gives a firm kick, every morning spent nauseas lol, all give hope. Time does seem to be flying along. 

I haven't seen mine since the gender scan, and won't again until the 3d scan, which is still 4 more weeks. Bleh. I got to see my daughter way more often!


----------



## lilrojo

I had a lot of scans toward the end from 20 weeks on.. because my dd was small.. had to make sure she was growing.. have had 2 so far.. they just are spread out too far lol..


----------



## LoveLost

lilrojo- your almost there then you'll be half way so exciting.

I have another scan on the 13th of Oct to check the growth of my little one i'll be 29 weeks by then. Hopefully she will have done some catching up. Im also hoping to get a c-section date soon, it look like at this point i'll be in the hospital over xmas booooooooo! But as long as she is here safe and sound thats all I care about.


----------



## Nichole

Love lost- being in the hospital over christmas definitely sucks but at least you'll have the best christmas present ever!

So, I've been feeling yucky for a while. Just extremely uncomfortable, not sleeping well because I couldn't lay down comfortably...etc. well, yesterday I just did not feel right. So, being Sunday, I called my hospital and they told me to come in and get checked out. Good news is nothing big, but apparently my uterus was tense? Id never even heard of that. They kept me for a couple hours, gave me a couple shots and made me drink a bunch of water. I immediately felt much better! I slept sooo well last night. Its funny how I assumed the uncomfortableness was completely normal (I thought we are supposed to be uncomfortable during 3rd tri!.


Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## APSmum

Glad you feel better, I would have just presummed it was third tri too - good on you for going to hospital - I need to remember this as I probably would have just stayed at home thinking I didn't want to bother anyone!


----------



## Rowan75

weve got a scan booked in at 30 weeks to check growth and we get 10 mins free 4d - :) cant wait!

glad you got checked out nichole

Ive been feeling sore in the old uterus / bladder area and weeing every 15 mins so Im not sure if thats normal or if Im maybe getting a water infection - will ask the midwife when I see her on weds...

glad everyones doing well - martha is still v v wiggly which is gorgeous!! weve ordered pram, cot, wardrobe, care seat and isofix...then our money ran out haha! Lovely to be buying things tho! we've got a sample of wallpaper and border on the nursery wall and I love it!


----------



## Nichole

Oh how exciting! My 3d is at the end of the month!

Yeah, that's why I wanted to tell you all. I didn't want to get checked out because I didn't want to bother anyone if it was nothing. I figured if I thought that way, chances are a lot of you did too lol!


----------



## lilrojo

So happy you got checked out Nichole and all was okay.. we all need to remember to trust our gut and our bodies.. we know them the best..

Rowan you lucky lady.. wish i had a 4d for free..

my 20 week scan is coming.. yay so excited for it.. only 9 days but pretty much 8..


----------



## APSmum

Can't believe I only have around 8 weeks until I see my bambino - starting to get a bit anxious now - need to relax and stop worrying!


----------



## Rowan75

8 weeks thats going to fly by! 

mw app today all is good - Martha is transverse again it seems to be her favourite position :)


----------



## lilrojo

She still has some time to turn.. :)

One week till my scan..:)


----------



## Nichole

8 weeks is going to fly by hopefully!

Congrats on the good scan. She has plenty of time to move back where she needs to be.

Lilrojo, will this be your gender scan? Are you finding out gender? Im so excited for you! My next appt is a week from friday, and after this one I start going in every 2 weeks! Which means 3 weeks until my 3d scan omg it seems like it was 5 weeks away yesterday!


----------



## lilrojo

Yup Nichole, its the gender anatomy scan.. and no staying team yellow this time.. :) Im so excited just see baby.. been forever.. cant believe how fast time is flying..


----------



## APSmum

last couple of scans my bean has been in breech so trying to do loads of swimming and going on my hands and knees at night for as long as I can! Scared as he is so big that he isn't going to turn in time! As I am getting induced this time if he's not engaged that going to mean a Csection and I really wanted Vbirth again!


----------



## LoveLost

APS- I hope that baby turns for you, you still have time hun. Did they give you any other techniques?

I'm doing good, have my next scan on Wed to check her growth praying that she has caught up a bit. Also got my GT test results back and I am borderline so I just need to be really careful.


----------



## Rowan75

aps hope he turns for you have they said if theyd do an elective c section if he does turn? 

I have funny doos with anaesthetics so they were wanting to give me an elective rather than natural anyway (in case I needed an emergency c section which would be risky for me and martha) so I think if shes still transverse in a few weeks theyll just say elective is the way forward so they can plan in advance and have particular anaesthetists on hand ...so shall go with the flow - if shes comfortable sideways then bless her thats fine - so Im reading up on water birth and c section haha! 

lovelost please excuse my ignorance but what are GT tests?


----------



## MRS_HJO

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to ask if anyone has had experience with "notching of the uterine arteries"? My 20 week anatomy scan showed that the resistance of blood flow to the baby had gotten worse, and now I have notching on BOTH sides of the arteries going to the baby. I was put on baby aspirin every day. Perinatal doctor told me this can cause Pre-Eclampsia, but didn't act like it was that big of a deal. Well, naturally I googled and found it can cause growth problems of the baby and pre-eclampsia with me, which can also hurt the baby. Your chances of having to be induced early are much higher as well.

So anyone have any experience with this at all? ANy experiences or advice would help (even if it's just on pre-eclampsia).

Thanks!


----------



## APSmum

LoveLost said:


> APS- I hope that baby turns for you, you still have time hun. Did they give you any other techniques?
> 
> I'm doing good, have my next scan on Wed to check her growth praying that she has caught up a bit. Also got my GT test results back and I am borderline so I just need to be really careful.

Good luck for your scan lovelost - glad your doing well ! 

They haven't given me any other techniques so will just perhaps google and see what comes up- he turns around a lot - maybe he's just not ready yet.


----------



## APSmum

Rowan75 said:


> aps hope he turns for you have they said if theyd do an elective c section if he does turn?
> 
> I have funny doos with anaesthetics so they were wanting to give me an elective rather than natural anyway (in case I needed an emergency c section which would be risky for me and martha) so I think if shes still transverse in a few weeks theyll just say elective is the way forward so they can plan in advance and have particular anaesthetists on hand ...so shall go with the flow - if shes comfortable sideways then bless her thats fine - so Im reading up on water birth and c section haha!
> 
> lovelost please excuse my ignorance but what are GT tests?

I think that if he isn't ready and engaged by induction date then it will be elective c section however if he's ready to go then they will attempt induction for vbirth and hope thats successful - will just have to wait and see. I haven been told this time there is no water bath or bath or anything at all , that I will be in the consultant delivery room and I will be on the bed for the whole thing! Hay Hoe - whatever needs to happen - I will just hope I go into labour myself early ! As I have been on Heparin throughout my pregnancy I can't get an emergency csection as there are problems with spinal injuries but I will come off my heparin a few days before induction date! Going for another scan with consultant on wednesday so going to talk through everything again with her!


----------



## APSmum

Mrs HJO sorry but haven't heard of this before - sorry to hear this problem has got worse for you, 

A good friend recently had severe pre-eclampsia and she had to have emergency csection at 30 weeks but both baby and mum were fine - I hope the aspirin helps. The good thing is that they have identified issue and are monitoring it x


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. hope your doing well.. cant believe how fast pregnancy is going.. i suppose a toddler helps :) always doing and going.. 2 days till my scan.. :)


----------



## Nichole

Well, I made it through my would-have-been due date yesterday. It was also my mom's birthday (she was the only one who knew about the m/c) so she helped keep me busy doing fun things with her.

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## lilrojo

Hugs Nichole.. happy you got to spend your day with your mom.. I already went through mine in June.. now its just the 1 yr anniversary of my mc.. but i feel happy as i wouldnt have this wonderful baby growing inside..

Stayed team yellow on the scan.. next appt is Nov 9th for the 24 week checkup.. then dec 7th for the glucose test..


----------



## Rowan75

glad your scan went well lilrojo 

nichole thats good that you could spend time with your mam x

were ok :) Martha is still transverse lie so we shall see what the next few weeks brings...midwife on weds and she'll book a scan if Marthas still transverse lie then - got my anaesthetic review on 4th Nov and antenatal classes should start in Nov also! Got the cot and wardrobe (flatpack) delivered today - will go and buy wallpaper etc tmro :)


----------



## LoveLost

Hey Ladies, glad everyone is doing well. 

Nichole- i'm glad you had your mom with you to keep you busy. 

Lilrojo- good for you for staying team yellow! Glad your scan went well!

Rowen- Hopefully your little one will change position

As for me I got my c-section date the other day so my little princess will arrive on December 19th!!! I don't have a time yet, but I am so excited and nervous all at the same time.


----------



## Rowan75

glad youve got your date lovelost - must be mixed emotions for you - lovely to have the baby here in time for Christmas :) we were thinking that would be nice if we need a c section 

Im excited and nervous - Im v nervous about the potential of going into natural labour which would be too dangerous but hopeful that everything will work out fine and that they'll book me a section in early to reduce the risk. 

will ask the mw on weds what I should do if natural labour did start - I think as long as my waters dont break Id have time to get to the hospital for an emergency c section but the danger is if the waters break - so I'd like to be prepared just in case so i can write an instruction list and know what position to adopt - I know that probs sounds completely over the top but I feel the need to know so i know I could do as much as I could if the situation arose - does that sound bonkers?


----------



## LoveLost

Rowan you don't sound bonkers at all, its your body hun and whatever makes you feel comfortable and in control will help ease your anxiety.


----------



## Nichole

Hey ladies! Shortly after midnight Oct. 26th, my sweet little rainbow baby boy was born at 32 weeks 2 days. So far, he and I are both doing well. 4lbs 7oz. Will let you know any updates.


----------



## LoveLost

Wow Nichole congrats, i'm so glad that you are both doing well! Did you go into labour naturally or did something happen? Thinking of you both and sending you tons of love and positve thoughts.


----------



## Rowan75

congratulations Nichole - crikey that must have been a suprise! Glad you are both doing well x


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Nichole..hope your both still doing well.. praying for you both to make a speedy recovery.. what did you name him.


----------



## Nichole

We're both doing fine. His name is Dimitri Carter. He's breathing on his own, which they said is a huge plus. I had a placental abruption, which caused me to go into labor. I thought I was having false labor pains until I started bleeding. Got to the labor and delivery ward at 11:50pm, was fully dilated, and delivered at 12:17am. Phew. Thanks for all the well wishes :) hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Rowan75

wow good job you got straight there hon - glad youre both doing well must have been a scare!


----------



## hollyw79

Nicole~ CONGRATS!!! And I'm SO glad to hear that things are ok!! That had to have been very, very scary. I had a small area of placenta separation early on and I read about placental abruption- it can be a very scary thing & I'm just super relieved to hear you are both doing well!!!! :hugs: Lots of hugs and prayers for continued good health!! :hugs:


----------



## MRS_HJO

Congratulations on your little baby boy, Nichole! Glad he is doing so well!


----------



## Nichole

So, the abruption keeps causing me to spike fevers, so I may be in the hospital an extra day. However, Dimitri is doing soooooo great! He never needed help breathing, being so young that's quite a surprise. He's accepting a good amount of food (I was able to start pumping same day he was born, so he's still getting mommy's milk!) But he doesn't eat on his own yet, so there's a feeding tube. I got to hold him yesterday. It was amazing. I knew I was getting a rainbow...I didn't know he'd be a miracle too.


----------



## BlueButterfly

Nichole said:


> Hey ladies! Shortly after midnight Oct. 26th, my sweet little rainbow baby boy was born at 32 weeks 2 days. So far, he and I are both doing well. 4lbs 7oz. Will let you know any updates.

*Massive Congratulation Nichole, hope you both doing well *


----------



## Birdie Dorf

congrats Nichole! Cant wait to hear more about him.


----------



## hollyw79

:cloud9: Sooo happy to hear that Nichole! I hope your fever goes away so you can head back home! :hugs:


----------



## Nichole

I got to hold him 3 times yesterday. He responds when he hears my voice and opens his eyes while I'm with him. I'm going home today so I will upload some pics of him then. Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers ladies.


----------



## hollyw79

AWw when will he get to go home??


----------



## Nichole

Could be anywhere from a couple of weeks to a month. Depends on him. He still has to learn to eat from a bottle (and me!) And he has to stop having apnea episodes. Those are his only concerns right now (and those are very minor issues). Once those are under control, he should get to come home. We have high hopes to have him home well before Thanksgiving.


----------



## hollyw79

That is GREAT Nicole! I'll be praying for you & your family that he gets to come home soon! :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Any pictures of your little guy to share?!?!?


----------



## Nichole

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2588301070412&set=a.1559769797773.2071819.1341132044&type=3

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2584366932061&set=a.1559769797773.2071819.1341132044&type=3

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2581492500202&set=a.1559769797773.2071819.1341132044&type=3

I hope these work. I'm not on my home computer to download/upload right now.


----------



## hollyw79

Nichole said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2588301070412&set=a.1559769797773.2071819.1341132044&type=3
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2584366932061&set=a.1559769797773.2071819.1341132044&type=3
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2581492500202&set=a.1559769797773.2071819.1341132044&type=3
> 
> I hope these work. I'm not on my home computer to download/upload right now.

aww can't see them :shrug:

You can add me to facebook if you'd like!! :) 

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1730604793


----------



## APSmum

Congratulations Nicole - what a little miracle!!! So glad you have your little rainbow! Hope the fevers stop soon and he gets home soon x x hugs to you both xxx


----------



## LoveLost

Nichole I can't see the pics either hun, you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Rowan75

ah so glad he's responding well Nichole hon - hope you are feeling better soon too x


----------



## Nichole

Thank you everyone! I'll work on pics asap lol. We are both doing great. Im home, he's off his light treatments, for jaundice, they took out his I.v. today (it was in his head :( ) and he has maxed out the amount of food he can have at this size, lol. He's such a little fighter. Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers. I'm sure those have helped us both.


----------



## lynnb

Congratulations Nichole, I hope Dimitri is home with you soon, love & hugs to you both


----------



## hollyw79

Nichole said:


> Thank you everyone! I'll work on pics asap lol. We are both doing great. Im home, he's off his light treatments, for jaundice, they took out his I.v. today (it was in his head :( ) and he has maxed out the amount of food he can have at this size, lol. He's such a little fighter. Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers. I'm sure those have helped us both.

I'm glad that things are progressing in the right direction! :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

So happy to hear all is going well Nichole.. prayers still being sent your way till he is home safe and sound.


----------



## Rowan75

bless him - keeping my fingers crossed for you that things continue to go well x


----------



## Nichole

Wonderful news from his nurse yesterday...so long as he continues doing exactly what he's doing...there's a possibility of having him home by this weekend...I won't get my hopes up cause it could still be longer, but...


----------



## LoveLost

Nichole thats great news hun, I will keep you and your little man in my thoughts.


----------



## Rowan75

oh thats great news Nichole! 

I had my anaesthetic review last week - I think he'd prefer to do an elective section but he hasnt recommended that - if I had an elective Id have a spinal and epi - if Martha turns and I can do a v labour then I have to have an epi whether I need one or not - to see if it works - he thinks it wont - just in case I need an emergency c section - if I do and the epi hasnt worked then it would have to be a gen anaesthetic - yikes - have been avoidng them for 20 years!! He said theyd have to have an ITU bed available and I'd probs be on a ventilator until I could be brought round - he said he didnt think it would be life threatening for me but that it may take a day or so to wake me 

gah. Think would prefer an elective so am hoping martha stays breech / transverse tbh!! If I had v labour it would be at the fore front of my mind (and dh) that it may turn into an e c section - I mean who knows it may all go to plan and all will be well but the idea of being in ITU for the first few days is awful - I mean obv Ill do whatever it takes to get Martha here safe and sound - but I think if I had the choice Id have a planned section 

think Ill mention my concerns to the mw next week - what would you ladies think? The anaesthetist has sent a letter to my consultant so we'll see what she concludes I spose!


----------



## LoveLost

Rowan- I think I would go for the elective c-section, why do they have to give you a spinal and an epidural for the c-section?


----------



## Rowan75

Thanks hon - they havent given me the option of an elective yet unfortunately - unless martha is still breech at 36 weeks - so I suppose she'll lead the way 

I am a bit funny with anaesthetics - locals tend not to work on me and Im v v resistant to general as well and take a long time to wake up - so for an elective the Dr was thinking if I had a spinal and an epi which could be constantly topped up it may be the same affect as a normal epi on someone else 

Im trying to be positive about it but struggling at times! I think Im just so concerned to get martha out safe and sound its making me a little anxious! 

sorry am rambling on! You now when you just need to process something and get your head round it? I need to relax and take Marthas lead - if she turns then v labour it is with the risk of an emergency section just the same as anyone else but with GA - if she doesnt then hopefully elective section it is....

if I could opt for elective tho I definately would! :)


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies hope your doing well..

Well made to vday milestone.. now to hit 3rd tri and full term..had an appt yesterday for 24 weeks and all is going great.. babys hb was in the 130s this time.. hoping that means a boy lol.. would love a little boy but im happy either way.. after the last year i have had i just want a healthy baby..

next appt is dec 7th the glucose test.. :)


----------



## Rowan75

yey for 24 weeks! glad everything is going well hon x


----------



## Gillespiegirl

I'm due 11th January and we are team blue


----------



## Rowan75

congratulations hon :)


----------



## lilrojo

Welcome to the group Gill and congrats on a healthy little boy bundle..


----------



## LoveLost

lilrojo- thats great hun, its feels so good to make hit each new milestone.

Rowan- you are not rambling! Is the only thing that makes you nervous about the vaginal birth the thought of something going wrong and having to have general anesthetics? If I could have a vaginal birth again this time I would be all over it. Im terrified about the csection but I know its whats best for me. I think you are right little Martha will show you whats best for her. Just try to relax as much as possible and think about a positive birth experience.

Gill- Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Nichole

My sweet little boy gets to come home today! He might have to be on a monitor, but he still gets to come home!


----------



## hollyw79

Nichole said:


> My sweet little boy gets to come home today! He might have to be on a monitor, but he still gets to come home!

that is SUPER fantastic news! :hugs:


----------



## LoveLost

Thats great news Nichole!!

How is everyone else doing?

I am doing well, i've started the count down until her arrival, 28 more days!!! I had my last growth scan last week, she is still only in the 10th percentile for size, but they don't seem to be worried about her bowels or size. They think she is just a small little girl. I just want her here so bad!


----------



## lilrojo

Nichole... that is fabulous news.. so happy to hear he finally is coming home.. right in time for the holidays..


----------



## BlueButterfly

so happy for you Nichole! :happydance: Glad your little man is doing so well. we need some photos here!!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## BlueButterfly

Today I had my last scan and all is looking good. 
My induction date is next Monday (28th November) it can take up to 24 hrs so fingers cross it will happen after first attempt. 

Because of my diabetes I have to go in to hospital on Sunday night to monitor my sugar levels. 
My friend's little boy was very ill just 3 hrs after he was born because his sugar levels were so low. Lets just hope that our little girl will be fine. 
I was really controlling my sugars and carbohydrates well ( 9 weeks since I was diagnosed as diabetic ) and I put on only 4kg! ( 8.8lbs) during whole pregnancy which is so good as I really want to loose lots of weight after pregnancy. 

Hospital bag nearly done! Just some snacks and few little things to ready, but main things are ready. 

OMG this time next week I could be screaming my head off!!!


----------



## Rowan75

brilliant news Nichole :)

not long now lovelost :flower: 

ooo blue butterfly its nearly time - how exciting (and nerve wracking!) fingers crosed first attempt will work

were good - 35 weeks - yey! my bump has dropped loads - can put my hand flat on my breastbone and can feel ribs again! shes still v much a wriggler :) shes head down according to the mw - yey - so will take her lead and see what happens! Getting excited and nervous! going to pack hospital bag at the weekend :flower:


----------



## Nichole

Pictures!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







Dimitri1.jpg
File size: 6.6 KB
Views: 2









Dimitri2.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 2









Dimitri3.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LoveLost

what a handsome little man Nichole!!!

Blue-good luck with the induction hun, keep us up to date!

Rowan- not long for you either so exciting!


----------



## lilrojo

Nichole what a cutie pie.. love how alert he is.. :)

Good luck Blue hope induction goes well and your little girl is perfect, in regards to her sugars..

Rowan not long for you either best of luck hun.. 

Love you either, best of luck.. :)

Cant believe how far along all you ladies seem tobe.. Im only 26 weeks.. haha but getting there.. one week to 3rd tri..


----------



## APSmum

hey ladies just thought i would let you know babes still in breech so booked in for elective CSection on 6th dec ! Still potential time to turn but actually coming round to idea of c-section now, no sweating, puffing or panting just layback and let the dr do the hard work! 

Nicole he is gorgeous! love the photos!


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry to hear APSmum that baby is still breech.. but like you said no panting or pushing that way.. but hoping too that baby may still turn.. if you want him to... :) and wow Dec 6th is only 2 weeks away.. my 28 week appt is the 7th.. Best of luck toyou.. keep us posted..


----------



## Rowan75

Thanks ladies :) 

Nichole he's gorgeous :flower:

APS mum good to have a plan - my sil had an elective and she said it was v calm and chilled and organised - sounds good to me :) 

hope everyones ok x


----------



## BlueButterfly

:flower: Dimitri is cutie! :flower:


----------



## BlueButterfly

@ Rowan. Sounds like little one is engaged now! wow it could happen very soon! Good luck :winkwink:

@ lilrojo. From 26 weeks it goes much faster, I hope it will go for you too. You just start doing lots of things for getting ready and time will just fly. When is your next scan? 

@ LoveLost. Thank you so much, I had stretch and sweep today. well as much they managed to do it as cervix is still closed but nice and soft. Looks like pineapples and raspberry leaf tea is doing good job. Apparently all I need is lots of sex now haha. 

@APS. That's best thing about C-section! no sweating, puffing or panting. My friend just put on FB that she had both C-section this time and Natural birth last year and she would recommend C-section. She was up and around the same day in the evening and she is healing really well. Yes she is still having some painkillers but about to stop them now. Oh and you don't have to take anything extra to your hospital bag btw. xxx


----------



## APSmum

Baby Jacob was born on friday 25th at 7:52am !!!

So my water broke on thursday night at 11am, much to our surprise! So just headed into the hospital and got checked - everything was fine but because he was still very much breech they said we would just be in the queue for a c-section (it was a busy night) so had to have my section under general anathestic as I was on fragmin and they couldnt do a spinal. Everything went well and he is doing fantastic - was 7lbs 3ozs. Got home yesterday just trying to get breastfeeding established now - gosh its hard but got loads of help and support.

I am just so overjoyed to have my little rainbow in my arms - photos to follow soon xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rowan75

Congratulations APSmum :happydance::happydance::flower:


----------



## Kirsti

Can i join?
i lost my third baba at 6 weeks in april and found out i was pregnant with this little pea in may! due the 26th jan with a 4th wee boy! 
really happy to be makin it this far as we were told at our first 3 scans that they honestly didnt know if we would have this wee mircale due to a blood clot! but after a lot of wishing and praying our wee boy is ok and just 8 weeks to go! xxx


----------



## Rowan75

welcome kirsti - hope everything is going well for you x


----------



## Kirsti

Yeah it is now :) bp is up a bit but hopefully that will lower :S im just excited and nervous to have my wee boyxx


----------



## LoveLost

APS thats amazing congrats hun!!!!

Blue how are you doing? Any difference after the sweep?

Kirsti- Welcome, I hope the rest of your pregnancy is smooth!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey Ladies..

APS-congrats on your little boy.. so happy for you and cant wait to see some pics.. :)

Blue-no more scans for me i dont think.. will have to ask.. but pretty sure since all is going fine im good..

Welcome to the group Kirsti-hope the last 8 weeks goes smooth for you..


----------



## Mrs_X

its december ladies :D :D :D


----------



## Rowan75

woop woop!! :xmas12::xmas9::xmas16::xmas14:

Ive been having period pains every day this week so far - 4am til 8am today - shooting pains up the old cervix too - would be nice if it was things getting ready :) 

went to mw yest and all good - 3/5 engaged so shes heading the right way :)

hope all is good with everyone :flower:


----------



## truthbtold

So exciting its about time geez! I think my January baby just might turn into a December baby at least I hope so lol


----------



## Nichole

Welcome kirsti! I added you to the list! 

Congrats APS!!! Beautiful boy!


----------



## LoveLost

2 weeks today for me!!!


----------



## APSmum

LoveLost said:


> 2 weeks today for me!!!

wow so close for you xxxxxxxxxx exciting stuff!:happydance:


----------



## Rowan75

nearly there lovelost x

Ive got bloomin pupps :( - had blood tests to make sure its pupps and not obstetric cholestastis - have got steriod cream and special bath stuff to try - Ive got to say its almost unbearable - argh....


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry to hear Rowan.. I had a bad allergic reaction with my dd when i was pregnant and it was terrible..dr said it was pupps but never was.. thank goodness..

Have my 28 week GTT on wednesday.. then jan start every 2 weeks.. almost to the end..


----------



## Rowan75

thanks hon - im getting on my own nerves with the scratching now :) as long as its pupps and not the other one thats fine - i can get through this but the thought of having something that could harm Martha would be just awful! Dr thinks its def pupps tho - just wanted to make sure


----------



## Nichole

How's it going ladies? My best frien, Dandannoodles here, had her baby girl Elise yesterday at 5am.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Hope everyone is doing well.. 29 weeks for me tomorrow.. passed the gtt.. next appt is Jan 4th for 32 weeks.. cant believe the end is so close now


----------



## xCeex

Lilrojo, you have the same due date as me :)

How you doing? xx


----------



## lilrojo

Ceex-I am doing well.. ready to be holding this special & wonderful baby in my arms already.. still have some energy, not much though.. lol

How about you? I see your having a girl.. Im hoping for a boy.. I have a daughter now who is 2 and would love one of each.. didnt find out with this one though.. so its up in the air.. :)


----------



## LoveLost

Just thought I would let you ladies know that our Little Lila has arrived safe and sound. She was born Dec 19th by csection weighing 6lbs 6 ozs, best xmas present EVER


----------



## Rowan75

congratulations lovelost!! How lovely! x


----------



## BlueButterfly

Congratulations Lovelost xxx so happy for you xxx :flower:

I also have a little news 

Our little girl Lyra Isabel arrived on Tuesday 29th November at 00.05 
weighing 6lbs 2ozs 

Merry Christmas everyone and wishing all very Happy Year 2012 with lots of healthy and beautiful babies.
 



Attached Files:







18 days old.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Rowan75

congratulations blue butterfly :) she's gorgeous!!


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats bluebutterfly and Lovelost.. lovely little ladies being born around here.. :) 

31 weeks tomorrow.. aaaahh where is time going.. lol no its not going fast enough some days.. just want to have this baby safe and sound in my arms.. 

Hope your all doing well and had a wonderful christmas..


----------



## Nichole

Oh congrats love and blue! So happy to hear some great news! I will update the front page when I am home later. Hope evryone had a happy holiday! And can't wait for the rest of you to get your little rainbows!


----------

